#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-03
<milan123456> opet ja :D
<milan123456> pozz
<milan123456> da li ova graficka ima podrsku 3d
<milan123456> ati radeon 9250?
<milan123456> rekli su mi da ovaj novi 11.10 ima 2d podrsku,ali nzm dal bi normalno radio na 512 ram?
<promis> jedva
<promis> sa svima je jedva
<promis> ne samo sa novim
<milan123456> promis: sta jedva?
<milan123456> na 11.04
<promis> ta grafička ima koliko ima podršku
<milan123456> mi radi normalno
<promis> pa onda će i 11.10
<milan123456> ista ram memorija treba?
<promis> 99%
<milan123456> ok..
<promis> 11.10 je samo revizija 11.04
<milan123456> znaci da bi mi radio normalno..
<milan123456> treba mi nov drajver
<milan123456> msm na ovom da bi mi radio unity
<milan123456> treba mi nov drajver
<promis> pa valjda če da radi taj 2d
<milan123456> promis: na 11.04
<promis> 11.04 nema 3d
<promis> 2d
<promis> već sam ti rekao, strpis e 10 dana
<promis> pa vidi, radi - ne radi
<promis> ako ne radi, promeni grafičku
<promis> stavi fx5200
<promis> ili nešto bolje
<promis> od nvidie
<milan123456> ma i ovaj nije los..
<milan123456> ..
<milan123456> pa kako vama radi unity
<milan123456> a meni ne? ;/
<milan123456> da instaliram drajvere,mozda nisu?
<milan123456> jer je meni instaliran drajver ati radeon 9200 pro
<milan123456> a meni je graficka ati radeon 9250
<milan123456> -.-
<promis> ja imam 8600gt
<promis> to je nebo i zemlja sa tvojom grafičkom
<promis> sačekaj 2d koji će doći u 11.10
<milan123456> oke
<promis> moraš da shvatiš da se unity još uvek razvija
<milan123456> ipak cu probati instalirati drajver opet
<promis> tek će sa 12.04 da bude kako treba
<milan123456> nadji mi ati radeon 9250 da skine
<promis> NEMA!!!!!!
<milan123456> 12.04 brate nece moci na moj komp :p
<promis> moći će
<milan123456> 512 imam rama
<promis> pa biće ti isto
<promis> ne menja se to tako kao sa windozom
<promis> sve su to i dalje isti programi
<milan123456> samo graficko okruzenje
<milan123456> se menja
<milan123456> ma sta sam i ja zapeo,kad sam ovaj koristio vec 15 dana
<milan123456> zasto nebi sacekao jos 10 dana ..
<Milan123456> promis:
<Milan123456> jos jedno pitanje
<Milan123456> kakav je gnome 3,tj bili mogao instalirat na ubuntu 11.04 ??
<promis> čini mi se da može
<Milan123456> jel bolji od gnome 2.34
<promis> gnome 3 koristi istu paradigmu kao i unity
<Milan123456> sto mi je trenutno
<promis> drukčiji je
<promis> nije bolji
<promis> ali i on traži isto grafičku
<Milan123456> -.-
<Milan123456> ok
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Planirana nedostupnost ubuntu-rs http://ur1.ca/5aa8c | Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију.| Први пут сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Посетите нашу веб презентацију http://ubuntu
<Guest33440> pozdrav! silom prilika moram preci sa ubuntu- na fedoru (a taman se navikao) pitanje je kako da deinstaliram ubuntu (instaliran je dual boot sa win7 a ubuntu je beta2 verzija OO) hvala unapred
<Githzerai> nema šta da deinstaliraš
<Githzerai> kako bi deinstalirao windows? :)
<Baroon> neznam samo hocu da ga uklonim idioti mojoj majci na komp u firmii instalirali fedoru dosla kuci pogubljena pa rakoh daj da joj malo objasnim :D
<Atlantic777> Baroon: ako baš baš hoćeš, ok je da samo „pregaziš“ ubuntu.
<Atlantic777> Inače, vidi kako funkcioniše virtualbox.
<Atlantic777> Za pokazivanje može da posluži vrlo lepo. :)
<Baroon> moim te pisi celavom latinicom
<Githzerai> pa Windows bi uklonio tako Å¡to bi prebrisao particiju na kojojs e nalazi
<Githzerai> Baroon: isto i ja tebe mogu da zamolim da pišeš srpskim slovima ;)
<Atlantic777> Baroon: a ja te molim da ispratis ovo uputstvo. :)
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<Baroon> :/
<Atlantic777> Nego, poenta, nema potrebe za deinstalacijom, uninstalliranjem, uklanjanjem ili Å¡ta vec, samo instaliras preko toga.
<Baroon> znaci instaliram fedoru preko ubuntua .... ok
<Atlantic777> da, a napominjem, obrati paznju na nesto sto se zove virtualbox
<Atlantic777> moguce je da instaliras fedoru unutar ubuntua
<Atlantic777> pa pokrenes ubuntu i po potrebi u ubuntuu fedoru
<Atlantic777> :)
<Baroon> pa necu da imam tri OS-a na jednom kompu
<maletaski> Å¡to da ne :D
<Baroon> pa nema prostora
<maletaski> ja sam ih jednom imao pet Å¡est
<maletaski> :D
<Baroon> mozda ako bih uzbrisao win al ne usudjujem se
<Baroon> izbrisao*
<Baroon> al nije to poenta
<Atlantic777> Baroon: eh sad, nemaš 5 GiB za fedoricu? :P
<maletaski> Å¡alim se naravno
<Atlantic777> Ali dobro, nismo mi ovde da nagovaramo i vrbujemo.
<Baroon> ma iamam ostalo mi jos 30 giga
<Baroon> ma samo privremeno:)
<maletaski> pa onda imaš i na pretek
<Atlantic777> ih, napravi bre virtuelnu masinu, pa njoj das desetak GiB (koji ti nece uzimati taj prostor kad im netreba) i instaliras fedoru u to :D
<Atlantic777> Probaj, ako nista drugo, vezbe radi.
<Atlantic777> Ako treba, mogli bismo i neko uputstvo da napisemo. maletaski da nemamo vec neko?
<maletaski> mislim da ne
<Baroon> qq
<maletaski> ali je vrlo jednostavno
<maletaski> nemoj odma da kukaš :D
<Atlantic777> Baroon: to je jedan program gde kliknes na new machine. On ti napravi ikonicu koji je kao nov komp. :D
<Atlantic777> Ti u taj nov komp ubacis iso, pokrenes taj virtuelni komp i kao da gledas u redovnu masinu.
<Atlantic777> Skroz ista instalacija. :P
<Atlantic777> Probaj, ne ujeda, i ne mozes nista da pokveris. ;)
<Atlantic777> Ja tako koristim win, recimo.
<Baroon> a jel  dovoljno brz ili je neka sakata verzija
<maletaski> ja takođe
<Baroon> e tako bih ja koristio win :D
<Atlantic777> Baroon: za potrebe upoznavanja i demonstracije sasvim dovoljno.
<maletaski> radi isto kao da ga normalno instaliraš
<Baroon> aha ok
<Atlantic777> maletaski: pa necemo ga lagati, ne bas. :D
<maletaski> pa dobro
<maletaski> jedva osetno
<maletaski> bar kod mene :D
<Baroon> pa neka radi makar kao Ubuntu unutar Wina
<Baroon> znaci tako
<Atlantic777> auh, wubi je druga prica
<Atlantic777> probaj pa vidi
<Atlantic777> ja toplo preporucujem
<Baroon> pa moram
<Atlantic777> teraju me u prodavnicu :P
<Atlantic777> brb
<Baroon> ajde pozz i hvala
<baroon> jel moram da skinem ISO dadoteku u virtual box ili moze bilo gde?
<maletaski> pa možeš i na cd da narežeš
<maletaski> pa sa cd da instaliraš u vbox
<maletaski> ili sa fleške
<maletaski> nisam siguran da može sa harda
<maletaski> ali probaj
<Atlantic777> baroon: bile gde skines iso
<Atlantic777> i onda samo kazes vboxu da ga koristi
<maletaski> znači može
<baroon> a moze sa CD-a opa ja imam CD :) ali nisam znao da instaliram
<baroon> e al sada da ga nadjem :)
<maletaski> e to je već nešto drugo :D
<Atlantic777> da, moze i sa cd-a, host drive :)
<baroon> opa imaju cetiri foldera : EFI, isolinux, LiveOS i GPL, jel sve njih ili koji? ili samo jneki poseban fajl
<Atlantic777> neeee :P
<maletaski> lol
<Atlantic777> Ček, ubacio si disk u cd rom?
<Atlantic777> jesi li instalirao virtualbox?
<baroon> stanite polako bre ja sam totalni amater :D
<Atlantic777> auh, maletaski i ostali, moze li neko drugi?
<maletaski> ma samo opušteno :D
<Atlantic777> ja sam mrtav umoran, idem da spavam
<maletaski> aj ln
<maletaski> ja ću da rešim ovo
<baroon> da spavaš u 6 :O laku noc
<baroon> pa nije se dovrsila instalacija VB-a
<maletaski> e sačekaj da završi
<Atlantic777> Imamo ovde neko uputstvo, ali valjalo bi to srediti. Dobrovoljci? :D
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/VirtualBox
<Atlantic777> Ako neko ima viska vremena, slobodno. Inače, potrudiću se da napišem to u dogledno vreme.
<maletaski> ja zam već zauzet :D
<maletaski> sa sajtom :D
<Atlantic777> znam, maletaski, znam, ovo je više pozivnica za ostale :P
<Atlantic777> Svako ima pravo da piše po wikiju, nek se registruje i to je to.
<baroon> ako instaliram fedoru uspesno ima ja da ga napisem :D
<maletaski> ako ako i treba :D
<Atlantic777> baroon: nemoj samo da odustaneš od instalacije
<Atlantic777> ovo ti je vazno da naucis, ovako ces moci da isprobas bilo koji operativni sistem
<Atlantic777> bez mnogo prckanja
<baroon> ma nesmem treba mi ozbiljno
<baroon> ne bih ja ovo nikad instalirao da mi ne treba prokleta fedora
<maletaski> ma samo polako
<maletaski> ima da je instaliraš bez problema
<baroon> i samo se pitam koja budala je dosla na ideju da 50togodisnjacima da fedoru :O neznaju ni win da koriste kako treba:/
<maletaski> :D
<Githzerai> baroon: što znači da su na istom :)
<baroon> da samo sto su ovo naboli pa cak sam majku naucio da i u Corel-u radi sad ajde jovo nanovo
<baroon> e instalirao se VB i sto je jos lepse zakovao ko da su ga maljem udarili :/
<baroon> odoh da udarim jedan pravi vindovsovski rebott pozz svima
<maletaski> aj zz
<baroon> kul nestalo je dugme za isključenje kompijutera:D morace na kurblu :D
<Baroon> bezze kliknem na novo i VB stane...
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> koliko memorije imaš?
<Baroon> pa nzm tacno izmedju 20 i 30 giga
<maletaski> ne na hardu
<maletaski> već u sistemu
<Baroon> nzm moram,d a pogledam
<maletaski> aj
<Baroon> očigledno nedovoljno pošto blokira
<maletaski> hm
<Baroon> pa kaze da ima 20gigabajta
<maletaski> huh
<Baroon> tacnije 21.2GB
<Baroon> slobofnih
<Baroon> a *** ona stoka od win7 sam bez icega zauzme  pola harddiska
<maletaski> aj otvori terminal
<maletaski> i kucaj ovo
<maletaski> free -m
<maletaski> i lupi enter
<maletaski> pa mi daj ovde Å¡ta se pojavi
<Baroon> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          2013        682       1331          0        101        312 -/+ buffers/cache:        268       1744 Swap:         2044          0       2044
<Baroon> nemoze ovako
<maletaski> ajde iskopiraj ovde
<maletaski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<maletaski> pa mi daj link
<Baroon> tesko da cu ti dati link ceo sistem mi je otisao u da ne kazem sta.. i onda se neko pita sto 85% ljudi koristi win- zato Å¡to nemamo blage veze a za ovo je ona potreban :(
<Baroon> maletaski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701805/ evo uspeo sam:)
<Baroon> hvala puno na pomoci :)
<Baroon> eto ti sad nema nikoga ili sam ih smorio pa pobegli...
<Baroon> nista onda idem
<Baroon> hvala svima koji su pomogli
<Baroon> i izvinjavam se na smetnij
<mikac> poz
<mikac> jel neko od vas upoznat sa igricom HoN? trebala bi mi pomoc oko grafike
<sredoje> instaliraj drajver za graficku
<sredoje> otisao je
<sredoje> al namestili smo
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-04
<nkls> jel ima nekoga?
<Guest5199> da li se neko mozda danas zalio na repo u ubuntu 10.04?
<Guest5199> nece da radi
<promis> koji?
<Guest5199> pa. sve stane u jednom momentu
<Guest5199> dodje do nekih 30% zaglavi
<Guest5199> i moram posle nekog vremena da uradim cancel
<promis> to za update?
<Guest5199> evo sada gledam forum, ali niko nema taj problem danas
<Guest5199> da, promis, update
<promis> ja sam trenutno na 11.04
<promis> pa ne mogu da ti kažem
<promis> u stvari, sću dignem vm
<promis> pa ću ti reći
<Guest5199> super
<Guest5199> kako ti se dopada 11.04?
<Guest5199> i sta ocekujes od nove verzije koja treba da stigne?
<promis> pa 11.04 furam xubuntu
<promis> mada imam i ubuntu studio
<promis> na drugom računaru
<promis> xubuntu radi okej
<promis> studio malo baguje
<promis> a od nove verzije ne očekujem ništa
<Guest5199> aha
<Guest5199> xbuntu je kde okruzenje?
<Guest5199> jel si podigao vm?
<promis> radi update
<Guest5199> :(
<promis> možda te neki ppa zeza
<Guest5199> nista nisam drndao
<promis> pa jel si ubacivao neki ppa?
<Guest5199> jesam, ali to su sve provereni
<promis> pa možda je neki mrtav
<Guest5199> hoces da ti kazem koji su mi stiklirani?
<Guest5199> mozda nesto vidis
<Guest5199> ja nemam bas iskustva
<Guest5199> jel to ok?
<promis> bolje mi daj ispis od: sudo apt-get update
<Guest5199> ok
<promis> i okači ga na onaj paste.ubuntu.com
<promis> xubuntu je XFCE
<Guest5199> ah, to je bas lepo
<Guest5199> xfce bi trebao da leti?
<Guest5199> 99% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]
<Guest5199> tu je stao
<Guest5199> pastebin nece da mi otvori i nece da mi otvori sajt ubuntu ???
<Guest5199> cudno
<promis> pa eto, imaš probleme sa interneom
<promis> možda su neki radovi u tomku
<promis> jel mogu sad da ugasim VM?
<Guest5199> hej promis
<Guest5199> mislis da je problem sa internetom?
<promis> pa ako ti se ne otvaraju sajtovi onda je problem sa internetom
<Guest5199> ali otvaraju mi se neki
<promis> a ne sa sistemom za pakete
<Guest5199> npr.
<Guest5199> otvara mi se ubuntu srbija, ali ubuntu usa ili uk koji je vec, ne otvara
<Guest5199> sareno je dosta
<Githzerai> Guest5199: promeni DNS
<Guest5199> kako da promenim dns?
<Githzerai> kod kog si provajdera?
<Guest5199> uh... verat net
<Guest5199> cek, nije verat net
<Githzerai> OK, imaš ruter sa punim pravima pristupa?
<Guest5199> samo sec
<Guest5199> moj provajder je radijus vektor
<Guest5199> da, imam ruter
<Githzerai> OK, i dalje pitanje odozgo?
<Guest5199> da imam ruter sa punim pravima pristupa
<Githzerai> nađi u njeemu podešavanje DNSa
<Guest5199> samo momenat
<Githzerai> ne mogu tačno da ti kažem gde je
<Githzerai> jer se razlikuje od rutera do rutera
<Guest5199> ?? nista mi sada nije jasno
<Guest5199> kada hocu da pristupim ruteru
<Guest5199> problem loadin page???
<Guest5199> loading
<Githzerai> pa koja ti je adresa rutera?
<Githzerai> u terminalu ifconfig -a
<Githzerai> nađi default gateway
<Guest5199> hej
<Guest5199> uradio sam tu komandu, ali ne znam tj. nema opcije default gataway
<Githzerai> uF!?
<Guest5199> hey
<Guest5199> snasao sam se
<Githzerai> ajmo onda ovako
<Guest5199> otvorio sam
<Guest5199> ruter stranicu
<Guest5199> sada
<Githzerai> dobro je
<Githzerai> da ti kabal negde možda ne šeta?
<Guest5199> mislis da li je nesto do kabla?
<Guest5199> pazi.. sve je kako je inace
<Guest5199> nisam usisavao pored kompa :D
<Guest5199> dugo
<Githzerai> pa ako si kucao istu adresu i sad otvorio stranu a malopre neće...
<Guest5199> ne, kucao sam pogresnu
<Guest5199> sada sam otkucao pravu
<Guest5199> bunilo me je nesto, jedna adresa
<Guest5199> ali sada sam nasao pravu
<Guest5199> da li mozes da mi kazes sta sledece?
<Githzerai> Tražiš postavke za DNS, Domain Name Server
<Githzerai> obično je u sekciji Advanced ili tako nešto
<Githzerai> razlikuje se od rutera do rutera
<Githzerai> route -n | grep 'UG[ \t]' | awk '{print $2}'
<Guest5199> ok
<Guest5199> nasao sam
<Githzerai> e sad staviš neki drugi
<Githzerai> recimo OpenDNS
<Githzerai> sad ću ti dam adrese
<Githzerai> uteko :)
<promis> baš je naporna ova sloboda
<Githzerai> promis: Å¡to?
<promis> jevva napravih dugme za dvdstayler
<promis> morao sam ručno da edituje svg
<Githzerai> hm
<promis> upisujem kordinate u geditu
<promis> pošto iz inkscpae-a nije hteolo daradi
<Githzerai> to je onda neki specifičan svg
<promis> mada je glavni problem nedostatak dokumentacije za pravljenje dugmića
<Githzerai> ma dokumentacija je uvek problem
<promis> pa sam morao da nagađam i prepravljam postojeće
<promis> ali uspeo sam posle tri dna
<promis> dana
<Githzerai> Zar nema ništa drugo osim DVDStylera?
<promis> :D
<Githzerai> SAmo? :D
<promis> ima još jedan koji je fin 2mandvd
<promis> ali pak njemu nedostaju malo detaljnije opcije za dvd skriptovanje
<promis> i da, morao sam da naučim i dvd skriptovanje :D
<promis> užas
<Githzerai> jašta, đe ćeš bez toga u kafanu zalaziti
<promis> kao da ću da pravim dvd plejere
<Githzerai> elem kod mene u riznicama veli vako
<Githzerai> dvdauthor
<Githzerai> qdvdauthor
<Githzerai> kmediafactory
<Githzerai> kdvdauthorwizard
<promis> pa za tog dvd autora sam i pisao skriptove
<Githzerai> bombono-dvd
<promis> dvdauthor je cmd program
<Githzerai> varsha
<promis> pregledao sam sve te programe koje si naveo
<Githzerai> ova bombona deluje slatko :P
<promis> styler je najkuuliji
<promis> ima odličnu podršku za skript
<Githzerai> LOL
<promis> a i obrada u guiju je okej
<Githzerai> Pa jesi li sad kukao na skripte,  a sad hvališ podršku? :)
<promis> samo što da iskompajliraš najnoviju verziju - nema šanse
<promis> pa u odnosu na neki vlasnički program gde se "skriptovanje" radi prevlačenjem ikonica
<promis> ovde je moralo malo da se kuca
<promis> ali vrlo malo
<promis> ali pre toga sam morao da pročitam dokumentaciju
<promis> da shvatim da i ne mora da se baš kuca
<promis> 2mandvd će biti ipak najkuliji, bar liči na to
<promis> ako mu autor doda još neke stvari
<promis> i napiše dokumentaciju naravno
<promis> ovako je sve "intuitivno"
<promis> srećom nisam pravio nešto baš zahtevno
<promis> mada opet nisam uradio sve što sam zamislio, jer styler nema još uvek podršku za to
<promis> ali biće u najnovijoj verziji
<promis> koju ne možeš da iskompajliraš :D
<Githzerai> Å ta se buni?
<promis> traži najnoviji ffmpeg
<Githzerai> pa metni najnoviji ffmpeg
<promis> pa da ostanem bez pola sistema
<Githzerai> instaliraj ga paralelno u /opt ili /usr/local
<promis> kdenlive puca ako nije verzija koju on voli
<Githzerai> kdenlive poznat po tome, zato većina distroa i dostavlja statički paket za njega
<promis> dalje stayler traći takođe novu verziju još jednog paketa koju sam iskompajlirao ali je on ne vidi
<Githzerai> kako cide kompajliranje, cmake, configure ili?
<promis> verovatno moram da pravi deb
<Githzerai> ne treba ti deb, samo moraš da ubaciš putanju
<promis> pa verovatno, ali treba čovek da se udubi
<Githzerai> daš mu ručno da koristi /opt/bin/ffmpeg umesto /usr/bin/ffmpeg, recimo
<promis> a da bude još smešnije. postojeća verzija stylera je videla tu novu verziju tog pomoćnog paketa
<Githzerai> pa verovatno je neko već pokušao to isto, vidi ppa
<promis> pa neće da se pokrene
<promis> tako da je otišao na "pravo" mesto
<Githzerai> loše putanje
<Githzerai> „pravo“ u ovom slučaju nije
<promis> pa sam deinstalirao to Å¡to sam pravio i sad radi
<Githzerai> jer moraš d a izdvojiš taj kod kako ne bi uticao na ostalo
<promis> u redu, slažem se da sve može d se skocka
<promis> ali nisam ja "programer"
<promis> :P
<Githzerai> isto kao što ja imam stabilni i razvojni KDE istovreeno na računaru i ne kolju se
<promis> samo hoću da napravim dvd
<Githzerai> dvd je ozbiljan programerski poso :P
<promis> izgleda
<promis> još kad mi je spominjao varjable za dvd u dvd skritpu i registre
<promis> ja reko daj sine
<promis> još kaže, pa to je kao u C-u
<promis> ništa "ono"
<Githzerai> pazi, nisam ni ja programer, a sa ovim s eborim
<Githzerai> http://wiki.mybb.com/index.php/Database_Tables/mybb_users
<Githzerai> ovo je samo JEDNA tabela
<Githzerai> :)
<Githzerai> ovde su sve http://wiki.mybb.com/index.php/Database_Tables
<Githzerai> uvek sam se vodio logikom da je cilj bitniji od potrebnog znanja da bi ga dostigao
<Githzerai> nije brzo, ali ide jbg
<Githzerai> Sad, to što sam ja u duši geek i razmišljam tako je nešto što verovatno ne odgovara većini
<promis> odprilike. da nisam imao iza sebe svo ovo iskustvo provedeno u slobodi
<promis> nikad ne bi ni napravio ovaj dvd
<promis> da nisam navikao da pravim skripte i menjam conf fajlove
<promis> samo bih pritisnuo delete
<promis> i pokrenuo skupo plaćeni vlasnički program
<promis> gde je dvd autorstvo dečija igra
<Githzerai> jesi probao DeVeDe
<Githzerai> ?
<Githzerai> vidim da ima automatsko upravljanje skriptama pomoću tovid-a
<Githzerai> a možeš da skidaš gotove skripte
<promis> svi oni koriste DVDauthor
<promis> što je očigledno okej, i on je sigurno jako moćan
<promis> samo se gui razlikuju
<promis> i razlikuje se Å¡ta koriste za transkoding
<promis> neki ffmpeg, neki mencoder
<Githzerai> dobro, to je uobičajeno
<Githzerai> moram palim, bbl
<Githzerai> z
<Milan123456> promis: namestio sam i unity :P
<promis> hehe
<promis> pa dobro
<promis> ja nisam Å¡minker, pa ne koristim to
<promis> :P
<Milan123456> instalirao ubuntu 2d
<promis> znam, pročitao sam
<Milan123456> :D
<promis> pa, eto ja sam ti rekao za njega da će da bude
<promis> samo nisam znao da može da se stavi i u 11.04
<Milan123456> ako bude ovo radilo kako treba,necu ni upgrade na 11.10 :D
<promis> razume se
<promis> nego, taj unity je nekako za žene :P
<Ddpbf> promis: та ти је добра
<Milan123456> :D
<Milan123456> samo me malo nervira
<Milan123456> jer nema ono da mogu da se vrati klikom na ikonicu na desktop
<promis> pozdrav društvo odoh do grada da gledam ovo http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1884351/
<promis> koga zanima film je u 19h u czkd
<promis> i čini mi se da je beplatan
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-05
<Kostic> Koliko ce trajati ovaj update foruma?
<Kostic> nesto stalno iskace
<Anpu> nije update foruma, isp radi na odrzavanju servera
<Anpu> i predvidjeno je 1 sat
<Anpu> pocev od dva ako se dobro secam
<Anpu> ah ne, od 12
<Revenklo> pozdrav :)
<Revenklo> neznam ima li neko ovde da radi na forumu ali samo da kazem da nema polja za pretragu, gde je nestalo i hoce li se vratiti? mnogo je upotrebljivo znate :D
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: hvala što si javio, sredićemo nešto. ;)
<Atlantic777> Inače, pretraga izgleda radi ovde: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/search.php
<Atlantic777> može da pomogne ;)
<Revenklo> nego kako je moguce da mi ne radi GNOME3 a da bez ikakvih problem  furam Win7 mislio sam da Linuxi imaju manje sistemske zahteve??
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: gnome3 ili unity?
<Atlantic777> Možda je do drajvera.
<tp0x45> hmm... Gnome3 je prilicno nov tako da nemam iskustva, ali da li ti radi Gnome2? ili uopste nekog graficko okruzenje?
<tp0x45> koji linux teras?
<Atlantic777> ja tipujem da misli na unity :)
<Revenklo> ma mislim na gnome3
<Revenklo> ubuntu 11.10 beta2
<tp0x45> jel ga teras sa CD-a ili si instalirao?
<Atlantic777> hm, a unity radi ok?
<Revenklo> radi ok unity
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: a gnome3 si instalirao iz onog ppa, kao Å¡to je neko napisao na forumu?
<Atlantic777> Neće uopšte da radi ili ne radi kako treba?
<Revenklo> nzm kad sam isao na Gnome classic pri logovanju iskočilo mi da nezadovljavam njihove minimalne zahteve
<Revenklo> za gnome3
<tp0x45> Moj generalni komentar je sledece... nemojte mesati previse NOVOG na jednom mestu
<tp0x45> em Ubuntu Beta, em Gnome3, ...
<tp0x45> puno stvati moze da podje naopacke... cak i zbog samo jednostavne konfiguracione greske
<tp0x45> ja svima kazem da cak i kad izadje novi release, sacekaju 2-3 meseca pre engo instaliraju
<tp0x45> jel su moguca iznenadjenja
<tp0x45> plus novi Ubuntu ima najnoviji kernel...
<Githzerai> Revenklo: polje za pretragu je ukljonjeno jer nije davalo odgovarajuće rezultate.
<Githzerai> POmoću veze „Pretraga“ u vrhu strane možeš koristiti pretraživač
<Revenklo> Githzerai: hvala :)
<Revenklo> nzm otkad sam instalirao ubuntu graficki me nije zadovoljio :/ cak mi ne da ni normalnu rezoluciju monitora... imama monitor 1280x1024 a ne da mi vise od 1024x768  :(
<tp0x45> da li si probavao pre ubuntu 10.10 ?
<tp0x45> ja imam ubuntu na najrazlicitijim kompjuterima i nisam imao vecih problema sa grafikom
<tp0x45> sada sam na 1400x900
<tp0x45> kod kuce mi je 1920x1080, na lapu 1280x800
<tp0x45> moguce je da imas neko zakasljavanje u kombinaciji najnoviji kernel, video kartica, monitor...
<tp0x45> koja ti je video karta?
<Revenklo> uh neznam napamet... zadnji put sam gledao koja je pre 100 godina a i nije mi bilo bitno neradim nista zahtevno po tom pitanju... kako ide ona komanda za terminal da izlista konfiguraciju?
<tp0x45> mozda sudo lspci ce dati nesto
<tp0x45> jesi li koristio na tom kompu ubuntu 10.10 ili 10.04?
<Revenklo> 11.04 to mi je prvi linux :) par dana posto je izasao :) tako da te nisam
<Revenklo> graficka je ATI Radeon x1600
<tp0x45> ATI znaju biti problematicne, najbolje je na AMD sajtu skinuti drajvere...
<tp0x45> moj savet je da ne zuris sa tim novim verzijama
<tp0x45> jer nove verzije uvek imaju kasljanje...
<tp0x45> moze ti se desiti da gubis puno vremena resavajuci probleme koje mozda ne bi imao da koristis na primer 10.04 ili 10.10
<Revenklo> eh nzm ja sam moj prvi linux skinu sa ubuntuovog sajta
<Revenklo> a tad su reklamirali 11.04
<tp0x45> nemoj zuriti na 11.10 gledaj mozda u ove LTS verzije
<Revenklo> pa mozda bih ga instalirao kad bih nasao nacin da uklonim ove koje imam
<tp0x45> pa pazi kadinstaliras samo izaberes da ides preko postojece linux particije
<tp0x45> bacni oko na instrukcije za instalaciju na ubuntu-rs sajtu ili wiki
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-06
<marw> ima li linux igrača ovdje? :)
<Sinisa> ljudi
<Sinisa> moze pomoc
<Sinisa> od kako sam instalirao ubuntu swe je bilo extra
<Sinisa> dok nisam
<Sinisa> instalirao
<Sinisa> neku cube
<Sinisa> desktop i popalio swe efekte tad mi je
<Sinisa> nestalo swe sa desktopa i nemm pristup
<Sinisa> terminalu nicemu sem web browseru
<Sinisa> i preko precica nece
<Sinisa> sta da radim kako da vratim kako je bilo sve
<Sinisa> Moze li neko da odg sta da radim
<nikolam> Sinisa, ja sam sad dosao, mozes li ponoviti
<nikolam> u cemu ti treba pomoc
<nikolam> Mozes postaviti pitanje i na forumu, ako ovde niko trenutno nije odgovorio
<marw> nikolam: uključio je cube  + sve efekte i ne radi mu gnome desktopm
<marw> Sinisa: probaj ovo: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<marw> i onda se izloguj sa: gnome-session-save --logout
<nikolam> pa kad se prijavljuje unutar gdm prilikom prijave, neka stavi "classic"
<nikolam> Ja lično koristim Xfce. Troši manje memorije i nije toliko komplikovan. Novi GNOME nisam ni video očima.
<marw> mislim da je sinisi sitem skroz zaglawio i da ne widi poruke
<Sinisa> cek
<Sinisa> nisam bui tu
<Sinisa> *bio
<Sinisa> gle
<Sinisa> ne zove se cube nego neki desktop
<Sinisa> sto mozes da palis efekte
<Sinisa> u njemu i popalio sam sve zive efekte
<Sinisa> i wather
<Sinisa> i od tada
<Sinisa> kad sam restartovao
<Sinisa> nestalo mi swe
<nikolam> Sinisa, takodje, bonton na IRC nalaze da se pisu duze recenice i tako... :)
<Sinisa> aha
<Sinisa> nisam znao ;)
<Sinisa> navikao na face tako :))
<Sinisa> problem mi je sto ne mogu da dodjem do terminala
<Sinisa> oces screen shoot?
<Sinisa> ili je mozda moguce da mi je zabagovao na nekoj drugoj radnoj povrsini pa mi ne da da vratim na prethodnu ako imas kakvu soluciju pomoc reci da ne bi opet dizao sistem
<nikolam> Uvek mozes da dodjes do teminala sa Ctrl+Alt+Fneki F7 je X graficki itd. To su konzole
<promis> a tu je i reovery mod
<promis> recovery
<Sinisa> al nece brate
<Sinisa> sve sam ispritiskao
<nikolam> Ctrl+Alt+F2
<nikolam> istovremeno
<Sinisa> e to oce
<Sinisa> pise login ne znam sta tamo da pisem
<nikolam> pa korisnicko ime i sifru, isto kao kad se prijavljujes graficki. I onda dobijes komandnu liniju
<Sinisa> ok posto ce mi nestati ovde kako da uinstaliram to
<Sinisa> ili kako da vratim desktop
<nikolam> deinstaliras.
<Sinisa> pa reci mi komandu
<nikolam> Pa F7 je X graficki ekran ili F5 itd
<Sinisa> ne koristim dugo
<Sinisa> ubuntu
<nikolam> Probaj sudo apt-get update , pa onda sudo apt-get upgrade
<nikolam> Ako si zeznuo sa podesavanjima svog naloga za X-grafiku, onda mozes i da napravis drugi nalog pa s eprijavi s njim.
<nikolam> sudo adduser test
<nikolam> etc.
<nikolam> pa posle sa gksu nautilus (ako si na gnomu) operises po /home/korisnik fascikli.
<nikolam> prebacis podatke itd i onda pobrises sta sve treba na starom nalogu itd.
<Sinisa> ahhaahha  ma vazi sto cu ja to sve znati
<promis> Kad će ljudi da shvate da je ubuntu za početnike. Instaliraš i ništa ne diraš.
<promis> Ako hoćeš da prilagođavaš, onda neka druga distribucija.
<Githzerai> z
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију.| Први пут сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Посетите нашу веб презентацију http://ubuntu
<nikolam> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTk3NQ
<nikolam> Oracle Plans To Bring DTrace To Linux
<Leviathan_> Pozdrav svima
<Githzerai> z
<Leviathan_> ko je od vas Loco?
<Githzerai> jedan od admina locoa
<maletaski> zašto pitaš?
<promis> a ko je Motiva?
<Leviathan_> dolazi li na irc ,treba mi
<combuster> :D
<promis> ko Motiva?
<Githzerai> Leviathan_: upravo čitam i odgovaram na tvoju e-poruku
<Leviathan_> ;)
<combuster> Leviathan, ne znam te od ranije, jes' bio na jos nekim forumima...
<combuster> ircu... anywhere...
<Leviathan_> jesam.. uglavnom samo balkanskim ako znas felna.org
<Leviathan_> ali on je ukinut prosle godine.. pa sam presao ovde.. on je bio za sve i svasta.. inace bavim se programiranjem i u slobodno vreme provodim
<Leviathan_> kodirajuci i praveci sajtove :)
<combuster> u kom programskom jeziku ?
<Leviathan_> c++
<combuster> super, kakve programe radis ?
<maletaski> \o Atlantic777
<Leviathan_> pa uglavnom nesto oko matematike.. racunanje,kvadratni korijen.. nisam bas nesto profesionalan,znam ono osnovno sto mi treba da zavrsim skolu :)
<combuster> studiras ili srednja ?
<maletaski> a u koju školu ideš?
<Leviathan_> tehnicar racunarstva
<maletaski> oho
<Leviathan_> za ocjenu moram da oborim i dignem sistem na 40 racunara
<Leviathan_> -.-
<maletaski> e pa samo da znaš da čavrljaš sa profom :D:D
<combuster> koji te to moj kolega maltretira tako za ocenu
<Leviathan_> imam praksu,tu popravljamo racunare po celoj skoli,zapisujemo jel ima sta od kvara.. itd
<combuster> e
<combuster> kako proveravate ?
<Leviathan_> programiranje radimo c++ , mreze teorija , automatika teorija..
<Leviathan_> pa napojnu voltmetrom..
<combuster> kako ?
<Leviathan_> dal radi ili ne..
<Leviathan_> dal sta nedostaje..
<Leviathan_> cistimo od prasine.. xD
<Leviathan_> uglavnom sve..
<combuster> aha ko ja preventive :D
<Leviathan_> al sto jeste jeste , pretesko je ..  , ali zato ,zavrsim srednju i imam odma posao :)
<combuster> u pa blago tebi
<Leviathan_> jbg.. kad je danas sve oko racunara..
<Leviathan_> a i igram u slobodno vreme eRepublik ako ste kad culi :)
<combuster> jesam mada me te virtual/social/whatever slabo zanimaju
<combuster> nego me zanima kako proveravate napajanje sa voltmetrom
<combuster> preko molexa ili ?
<Leviathan_> pa jednim stavis nazad gde se stavlja kabal za struju
<combuster> dobro
<Leviathan_> a drugi dio stavis na prikljucke koji idu
<Leviathan_> u hard disk
<Leviathan_> cd/dvd
<Leviathan_> maticnu
<maletaski> what?
<Leviathan_> i tako pregledas sve.. tako je nama profesor pokazao..
<maletaski> koji je to sad sistem provere?
<Leviathan_> nzm maletaski ,pitaj mog profesora :D
<maletaski> au
<maletaski> jes da se bavim elektronikom i računarima već nekih 10 god
<combuster> obicno jednu stavis na crnu zicu gde ti je uzemljenje a drugu stavljas na zicicu cije vrednosti meris
<Leviathan_> ali koji nisu radili , pokazivalo je da je na 0..
<maletaski> ali ovo prvi put čujem :D
<combuster> +3.3, +5 +12
<Leviathan_> ma nzm brate , tako nam je ova budala pokazivala :D
<maletaski> ah ček
<Leviathan_> pitaj njega :P
<combuster> jebem ti ove danasnje profesore
<combuster> ups
<maletaski> vi ste ih omski proveravali?
<Leviathan_> i ja kazem..
<Leviathan_> da maletaski
<maletaski> :D:D
<Leviathan_> da da
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> to je već nešto drugo
<Leviathan_> ipak sam pricao tacno :D , izvin'te profesore :D
<maletaski> ali ni tako nije sigurno
<Leviathan_> upravu si.
<maletaski> zbog nekih drugih stvari al ajd
<Leviathan_> jer smo tako imali 5 napojnih da proverimo.. i govorili su ova radi ,ova radi..
<Leviathan_> i kad su je prikljucili skoro nas nije ubila..
<Leviathan_> kad je ekslodirala
<combuster> ma vrednosti moras da meris kada je masina pod opterecenjem da bi dobio iole relevantan rezultat
<maletaski> nemora
<combuster> cek, jeste li vi merili samo da proverite jel napajanje uopste zivo ili ?
<maletaski> ali neke osnovne podatke može da dobije
<maletaski> uh kad već pominjemo napajanje
<maletaski> ja sam pre 3-4 dana menjao moje :/
<combuster> sto bre ?
<Leviathan__> kako me nervira kad mi ovako zabaguje
<maletaski> rsnuli kondovi :D
<Leviathan__> i ne vidim sta pise
<Leviathan__> pisem* tj ne ocitava..
<combuster> ping-pong napajanje ili ?
<maletaski> ma jok
<Leviathan__> kickujte mi blizanca :)
<Leviathan__> combuster: inace da se pohvalim,na erepublik sam danas postao Ministar Unutrasnjih Poslova :P
<combuster> hats down mr ministar :D
<combuster> MIA - Minister of Internal Affairs :)
<combuster> Missing In Action
<Leviathan__> ima MoD , MoFA , MI , MOS .. :)
<maletaski> uzeo sam neko made in germany od 620W sad
<combuster> LC Power ?
<maletaski> mislim da jeste
<maletaski> ček da vidim
<combuster> aha oni su germani
<Leviathan__> ja imam star komp oko 6-7 godina.. ram 512 ,  graficka 128..
<maletaski> ms-tech
<combuster> pfff :)
<Leviathan__> i ne zelim da ga menjam nikako.. skupljam pare za delove..
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> :D
<combuster> ja sam morao da proveravam ovaj moj Seasonic
<Leviathan__> kupio sam kuciste , jos mi fale napojna,ram i graficka
<combuster> posto ovaj ITE SuperIO chip nije u pocetku davao dobre rezultate
<combuster> pokazivao mi 3.3V kao 2.4V
<maletaski> opa
<combuster> uzeo voltmetar, proverio i kulaza - sve u granicama normale
<combuster> pustio Unigine benchmark i merio
<maletaski> heh
<combuster> sve zivo vristi unutar kucista koliko je optereceno
<maletaski> staro mi bilo ms-pro 550W
<combuster> ma sve su to ...
<maletaski> uh pričaj mi o tome :D
<maletaski> imam ogroman cooler na procu
<combuster> Zato sam puk'o 70EUR za Seasonic 520W modularno - znaci qlaza, miran sam
<maletaski> pa grafiku sas potrošnju oko 120-130W
<combuster> e ja imam onu intelovu cegrtaljku
<maletaski> dva hdd
<maletaski> tv karticu
<maletaski> sat karticu
<combuster> koja ti bese grafa
<maletaski> dva dvd
<maletaski> gtx450
<combuster> 460 :P
<Leviathan__> maletaski: nov si racunar kupio
<maletaski> :D
<Leviathan__> ili sklapao?
<maletaski> ne
<combuster> ali si super prosao sa cenom
<maletaski> imam ovo čudo već dve godine
<Leviathan__> mnogo jeftinije kosta kad sklopis sam racunar
<Leviathan__> nego kad ga kupis novog..
<maletaski> imam phenom x4
<Guest10025> koji model?
<maletaski> 9550
<Leviathan__> nisam jos nikad sklapao,nzm dal se uz kuciste kad kupis dobije i maticna ili moras i maticnu kupovat
<maletaski> sve posebno
<maletaski> \o uros1
<Guest10025> i kakv je to model, to je black editon jel
<maletaski> nije
<Revenklo> ovo ce da me pojede:/
<maletaski> ?
<Revenklo> neznam sta mi je sa grafikom, rezolucija mi je 1024x768 na monitoru 1280x1024
<maletaski> koja grafička?
<Revenklo> otkad sam instalirao ubuntu to nemogu da sredim
<Revenklo> ATI Radeon x16000
<maletaski> huh
<maletaski> neznam za ati :/
<maletaski> mislio sam da je nvidia
<Revenklo> mislim da je nula manje
<Revenklo> pa imamo sam nvidio ali tad nisam imao linux
<maletaski> e jbg
<Revenklo> nvidiu*
<Revenklo> mislim nemoguce da moze na win-u a da nemoze na ubuntu-u ovo kao treba da uzima manje resursa:(
<Revenklo> nzm da li da probam neku drugu distribuciju
<maletaski> ma verovatno nešto zeza driver
<promis> koji je monitor?
<Revenklo> SyncMaster 720n
<promis> i molim te, nemoj da porediš rad hardvera na win i linux
<promis> osim u situacijama da se kaže da je hardver ispravan
<promis> pa za taj 17" očekuješ 1280?
<Revenklo> pa tolko i jeste
<maletaski> ček bre
<promis> neko tu nije normalan :D
<maletaski> odakle sad 1280
<promis> ili sistem ili korisnik
<Revenklo> pa onda ja  neznam Å¡ta rolam 5 godina i koja mi je rezolucija
<promis> u redu, ako monitor podržava i nije ti sitno, nemam ništa protiv
<Revenklo> na win-u lepo 1280x1024
<maletaski> ah da u pravu si jeste
<maletaski> 17"
<maletaski> ja utripovo 19"
<maletaski> :D
<Revenklo> pa tolko je rezolucija monitora fabrička
<maletaski> da jeste
<promis> mislim da smo već jednom pokušavali da rešimo ovaj problem
<Revenklo> e da:/ i završili tima da nemože biti 1280x1024 i da to ne treba da bude na 17''
<promis> vidim da je to LCD monitor sa rezolucijom 1280x0124
<promis> čudi me da nije prepoznao šta je default
<promis> vidim koristi vga kabal
<promis> da ne koristiš možda produžni vga kabal ili tako nešto?
<Revenklo> ne direktno iz monitora u kućište
<promis> dobro, i kad ideš u monitors ne da je ti da odabereš veću rezoluciju
<Revenklo> da
<tp0x45> ravenklo jesi probao da instaliras ATI drajvere poslednje?
<tp0x45> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<tp0x45> ako je to PC sa ATI karticom
<combuster> ajde okaci na pastebin
<combuster> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tp0x45> mozes tamo skinuti instalaciju zadnjih drajvera i tools
<promis> nema drajveri za tu karticu
<promis> bolje da ne pokušava to
<combuster> yep samo opensource
<promis> Revenklo: jel smo dodavali prošli put nove rezolucije za odabir?
<tp0x45> proverilis ste da nema za taj model kartice?
<tp0x45> posto ja koristim te ATI drajvere kod mene i radi super sve
<Revenklo> gledali smo na xrandr i znam da tamo nije bilo
<Revenklo> ma koristim ATI  Radeon x1600
<combuster> samo ti okaci sadrzaj xorg.0.log fajla - videcemo zasto ide na manju rezoluciju
<Revenklo> combuster: okacicu samo gde da ga nadjem :/
<combuster> kucaj u terminalu
<combuster> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nikolam> Podrška za Radeon x1600 postoji zatvorena zaključno sa 9.3 izdanjem podrške za Linux: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<nikolam> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat92-inst.pdf
<combuster> selektuj to pa c/p na pastebin
<combuster> ili samo upload-uj ceo fajl negdfe
<combuster> your point nikolam ?
<nikolam> Znači da mu neće savršeno raditi ako je starija AMD kartica jer AMD baš briga za stariej kartice i ne podržava novijie LINUX jezgro u novijem Ubuntu.
<combuster> e to je ok :)
<nikolam> Samo otvorena podrška radi sa stariim karticama
<nikolam> combuster, i ako bi moglo na srpskom :)
<combuster> ne bi se moglo - take it or leave it ako ne razumes :)
<nikolam> combuster, m jok. You take it or leave it.
<combuster> e sad si mi vratio :D
<nikolam> Ako me razumeš :)
<combuster> razumem... valjda...
<nikolam> ok :)
<Revenklo> i poenata je da ja na mojoj kartici ne mogu da vozam linuxe kako treba?
<nikolam> Ja na primer vrtim neku integrisanu ati/amd grafičku na 10.04 LTS. I imam samo slobodnu ugrađenu podršku za grafiku i radi mi samo u 60Hz na 1280x960
<nikolam> Ja sam davno shvatio da treba da kupim Nvidia grafiku, koja ima podršku zatvorenu za sve i starije kartice
<combuster> ne poenta je da ne mozes da koristis djubre od vlasnickih drajvera
<combuster> a opensource drajveri bi trebalo da ti rade ok
<combuster> ali iz nekog razloga ne vidi rezoluciju
<promis> znam računar sa sličnom karticom x1000 koji radi kako treba
<combuster> a sto - bez logova mozemo se slikamo
<combuster> :D
<nikolam> Da ili da se koristi stari linux, Å¡to je besmisleno
<Revenklo> meni je sve propalo samo mi kvirc radi
<nikolam> Ili da se zadovolji otvorenom podrškom i šalje izveštaje o greškama
<Revenklo> nemogu ni u terminal da udjem puko sistem posavovima
<combuster> e u tom slucaju
<combuster> reinstall... :)
<nikolam> Revenklo, pa ti snimi svoje podatke pa postavi sistem iz početka.
<Revenklo> grafika je torn appart
<nikolam> combuster, ... srpski molim..
<Revenklo> da reinstaliram ceo ubuntu:O
<nikolam> Revenklo, ili ako hoćeš da budeš glavni baja u kraju, probaj postavljanje sistema na BTRFS sistem datoteka :)
<combuster> pa ja ne znam da li mozes samo neki njegov deo
<combuster> :D
<Revenklo> stani kako da ga deinstaliram prvo?
<combuster> nikako samo ga pregazi
<nikolam> Tako imaš snimke stanja pa ne mora baš da se ponovo postalvja sistem svaku čas
<promis> Å¡ta?
<combuster> formatiras particiju gde je i bb
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs :)
<Revenklo> omg ccc
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs#Fresh_Install_on_10.10_Maverick
<combuster> jel nikolam, jel ti teras btrfs sasd
<nikolam> combuster, m jok, ja teram ZFS. Btrfs je još nezavršen  :)
<Revenklo> ma bezi bre ja koristim samo ofice od celog kompijutera ti mene gađaš s nekakvi strani izrazi iskracenice
<combuster> aha, btrfs je samo za glavne baje u kraju...
<Revenklo> neznam ni šta pričate...
<nikolam> Revenklo, tu smo da te učinimo srećnim :)
<promis> Revenklo: ako ti je do office instaliraj Puppy
<combuster> revenklo, imas ti CRT ili LCD monitor ?
<nikolam> combuster, :)
<Revenklo> LCD
<Revenklo> Puppy!?
<combuster> hm, cudi me da mu onda EDID nije ocitao kako treba, pretpostavljam da je tu negde problem
<Revenklo> e ja sam mazohista no1
<promis> pa da instaliraj puppy linux na usb i gotovo
<nikolam> Revenklo, Puppy je linuks distribucija koja radi na slabijim računarima, valjda,http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=puppy
<Revenklo> brate za rad na mom slabom racunaru ja koristim win7 ultimate :D
<nikolam> promis, mi smo tu da mu kažemo da (X)Ubuntu lepo radi jel tako :)
<nikolam> Revenklo, win7 je neslobodan sistem, to ne može da se poredi sa Linuksom. Ovde imaš pravo korišćenja i ne treba ti licenca ni za 300 računara :)
<promis> između ostalog
<Revenklo> znam zato sam i instalirao linux
<nikolam> Ja lično trošim Xubuntu. manje zafrkavanja, manje troši memorije, sve mi je prostije i sve mi radi kako treba
<promis> pa nek uradi reinstall
<nikolam> Jedino nema Xfce na srpskom, za šta sam lično kriv jer sam lenj :I
<nikolam> pa da
<promis> ili za početak nek okači xorg.0.log
<Revenklo> kako da uradim reinstall
<nikolam> Nek ponovo postavi sistem lepo
<nikolam> Pa presnimi podatke i ako ima koje podešavanje i itd, poštu itd, iz /home/korisnik fascikle negde (USB, DVDRW) i ubaci CD i lepo postavi sistem od nule
<nikolam> Ako postaviš sistem sa 11.04 CD , onda znaj da za koji dan stiže i 11.10, valjda
<Revenklo> ma nemam nikakve podatke na kompu ja sve cuvam na SkyDrive UbuntuOne i dropbox-u
<promis> Revenklo: sačekaj još 8 dana i instaliraj najnoviju verziju
<nikolam> Ili je već tu, ne sećam se, ja "trošim" LTS (Dugo podržano izdanje)
<promis> a pre toga daj nam bre taj xorg.0.log
<nikolam> Revenklo, onda Udri. promis ima najbolji savet ali možeš i odmah.
<Revenklo> polako jel taj horog vadim iz terminala?
<Revenklo> xorg*
<promis> da
<promis> data ti je već komanda
<promis> možeš i u gedit da ga otvoriš ako ti je tako lakše
<Revenklo> cool blokirao mi terminal :/
<promis> nađi ga u nautilusu i samo klikni 2x nanjega
<promis> onda iskopiraj na http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nikolam> promis, kaži mu samo da pošalje na pastebin, http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<promis> Ako ti se zablesavio sistem ti restartuj
<promis> ili se samo izloguj
<nikolam> samo ti ponovo pokreni sistem ili se odjavi :) )
 * nikolam prohujao sa večerom
<Revenklo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703556/
<Revenklo> promis: pa ja ni win7 nisam restartovao od kad sam ga kupio a sad da restartujem ubunutu :O :P
<Revenklo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703556/ evo loga sa terminala
<promis> rekao bih da nije ceo log
<promis> a i čudno izgleda
<promis> neka ga combuster pogleda on se više razume
<Githzerai> t jopet
<Revenklo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703565/ nzm jto je ovaj log...
<promis> okej, malo čudno izgleda. u svakom slučaju ne vide se jasno nikakve greške.
<Revenklo> i meni izgleda cudno :D
<Revenklo> dobro znaci da reinstaliram OS
<Revenklo> jel to preporuka?
<promis> pa ako se toliko izbagovao koliko kažeš da jeste
<promis> ali to ne znači da će biti bolje
<Revenklo> hmm pa jsa sam in na 11.04 imao isti ovaj problem
<promis> a koji ti je sada ubuntu?
<Revenklo> a beta2 od 11.10 mislio sam da necu imati ovaj problem...
<promis> e pa...
<promis> korisitš beta pa se žališ da ne radi
<Revenklo> ne zalim se sto ne radi
<Revenklo> znam u sta sam se upustio
<Githzerai> Šta ne radi, nisam bio na početku?
<Revenklo> ali ovo sa rezolucijom je bio preblom i o fnalnoj verziji 11-04
<promis> znam. Githzerai nemože da namesti 1280x1024
<promis> radeon drajver
<Githzerai> koji je monitor?
<promis> 720n
<Revenklo> SyncMaster720n
<Atlantic777> o/
<Githzerai> \o Atlantic777
<Revenklo> fabricka mu je 1280x1024
<Githzerai> Revenklo: koristiš li xorg.conf?
<Revenklo> ja za to da danas nisam ni cuo
<Githzerai> OK, sad ćemo nešto da pogledamo
<Atlantic777> sudo ls /etc/X11 | grep xorg
<promis> ne treba sudo Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> mhm, vid' stvarno
<Atlantic777> ne može da škodi :D
<Atlantic777> u ovom slučaju
<promis> evo ti log Githzerai http://paste.ubuntu.com/703565/
<Githzerai> nije do loga, nego mu x ne čita lepo edid monitora
<Githzerai> imam isti probelem na 753s
<Githzerai> samo da vidim koje su mu spec monitora
<Revenklo> dobro take your time :)
<Githzerai> odnosno, to je LCD pa je malo drugačije, ali mere da se reši :)
<Atlantic777> dodati mode u xorg ili treba još nešto da se čačka?
<Githzerai> Revenklo: jel ga to kačiš preko VGA ulaza?
<Revenklo> akoje to ono sto sam dobio uz njega kad sam ga kupio onda ga kačim  tako
<Githzerai> imaš dva ulaza, jedan je VGA a drugi DVI
<Githzerai> ček sad ću ti pokažem slike
<Githzerai> ovaj?
<Githzerai> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/VGA_connector
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: plavi ili beli?
<Githzerai> ili ovaj
<Githzerai> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.tekserve.com/images/rentals/dvi.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tekserve.com/rentals/equipment/displays.php&h=186&w=432&sz=18&tbnid=qjR-Q2olXRbiRM:&tbnh=58&tbnw=134&zoom=1&docid=GtZtV5Z-k8RzOM&sa=X&ei=jQeOTqnlKIKb8QO3nvEk&ved=0CEkQ9QEwAg&dur=604
<Revenklo> VGA
<Githzerai> OK, sad ćemo nešta da petljamo
<Githzerai> koristiš KMS
<Githzerai> tj, nisi dodavao nikad nomodeset ili slično?
<Revenklo> nisam
 * Atlantic777 pomno posmatra
<combuster> yep edid ocitava 1024x768 max
<Githzerai> combuster: ali i kms očitava tako
<combuster> aha
<Githzerai> Revenklo: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Githzerai> Revenklo: nismo te valjda dotukli? :)
<combuster> githz, mislis da mu force-ujes 1280x1024 kao kernel parametar ili da mu disable-ujes kms
<combuster> ?
<Githzerai> da forsiram metamod
<Githzerai> video=VGA:1280x1024@60
<Githzerai> cenim da je to OK
<combuster> ok, videcemo da li ce proci, mozda mu i ne pokaze sliku uopste
<combuster> u tom slucaju valjalo bi da doda novu liniju
<combuster> tj novi menu entry
<Githzerai> može da izmeni u grabu
<combuster> moze on the fly sa E
<Githzerai> tj, u grab meniju pri podizanju
<Githzerai> al Å¡to bije SystemD
<combuster> :D jos si na njemu
<combuster> ja nemam cohones da probam :)
<Githzerai> Zapravo, vratio se na njega
<Revenklo1> joj evo me otisao kvirc u k...
<combuster> posto koliko se secam nije radio sa network daemon-om morao je net menagaer
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: xchat, xchat, xchat ili jednostavno irssi :)
<Githzerai> drugi put večeras da pričam da je Kvirc vnogo
<combuster> ili pidgin...
<Revenklo> Å¡ta??
<Atlantic777> ne volim libpurple
<Githzerai> Kako se zvaše onaj....
<Atlantic777> empathy? :P
<Atlantic777> bitchx
<Atlantic777> weechat
<Atlantic777> ima ih...
<Revenklo1> ja preko browsera sada
<Githzerai> da bre BitchX
<combuster> koji crni wee, ono windowsovo chudo ?
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: nema ga na linuxu.
<Atlantic777> Samo za BSD, mada može da se kompajlira.
<Githzerai> Revenklo1: jesi otvorio onaj fajl?
<Revenklo1> nisam mogaoda ga kopiram dajte ga ponovo molim vas
<Githzerai> Revenklo: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<combuster> ajoj
<Revenklo> ubuntu is selfdestructed
<Revenklo> :/
<combuster> ajd ti isprobaj ovo za rezoluciju da iskoristimo taj krs od instalacije, pa onda kasnije reinstaliraj
<combuster> :)
<Githzerai> odlično, sad možemo da se igramo
<Revenklo> moj krs od instalcije:O
<Revenklo> jes al sad sam opet ostao bez one komande :((
<Githzerai> Revenklo: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<combuster> 3rd time is a charm
<Githzerai> Istorijat je konza :)
<combuster> pa dobro, mozda segfault-uje pa ne stigne da flush-uje u log :D
<Revenklo> omfg opet blokirao termianl...
<Githzerai> Revenklo: alt+f2 pa kucaj xterm
<Githzerai> Valja ubuntu ima xterm... :/
<combuster> mada ja iskreno mislim da se tebi nesto od hw skembalo cim ti tako blokira terminal :) Mislim, terminal, cmon :)
<Githzerai> combuster: to je Gnomov terminal. šta zaboga očekuješ ???
<Atlantic777> alo...
<combuster> :D :D :D da ne blokira ?
<Githzerai> combuster: i ja svašta pitam :D
<combuster> ja bih proverio top i free -m - da nema neki memory leak ovo mu sve zivo prsti ko konfete
<Revenklo> rterminal je u unity-ju
<Revenklo> valjda
<Revenklo> :P
<Githzerai> nemaš xterm, on je pouzdan
<Githzerai> ?
<Revenklo> imam ga:)
<combuster> then, for the love of God - use it
<Atlantic777> urxvt FTW
<combuster> evo ti ga sad atlantic... :D
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> moram da zakuvavam
<Revenklo> opa nemoze da kopira morma da ga kucam ..
<combuster> dobro, nije neka kobaja strasna
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: možeš, kopiraš samo kad selektuješ, pa onda srednji klik
<Atlantic777> ;)
<Githzerai> Revenklo: to je normalno u xtermu
<Atlantic777> ili može i shift+insert
<Atlantic777> kao paste
<Atlantic777> znači klik scrolom ili shift+insert su paste
<Atlantic777> a copy je samo kad selektuješ
<Githzerai> ctrl+shift+v
<combuster> pa jes, ali to ako radi clipboard na masini - sto kod njega je kocka :)
<Githzerai> kad radi
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: to ne radi u xterm, afaik.
<Githzerai> onda ne radi nijedno
<Githzerai> to je default za sve terminale
<Revenklo> i otvorio sam neke fajlove
<Githzerai> kad radi
<combuster> vidi, ja nemam xterm, sad cu da ga instaliram pa da probam
<Githzerai> nađi liniju koja sadrži
<Githzerai> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<Revenklo> nasao pise ''quiet splash''
<Githzerai> e ispred tog quiet splash, a isto u navodnicima dodaš
<Githzerai> video=VGA:1280x1024@60
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: a da vi njemu sredite ssh? :D
<Revenklo> jel u istim ilinovim navodnicima?
<Githzerai> dakle na kraju će izgledati ovako
<Githzerai> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="VGA:1280x1024@60 quiet splash"
<Revenklo> ukucao ista sada
<Githzerai> snimi fajl
<combuster> shutdown -r now :D :D :D salim se
<Revenklo> snimio
<Revenklo> tj save-ovao
<Githzerai> ok, sad u terminalu pokreni
<Githzerai> sudo update-grub
<Revenklo> Atlantic777: sta ti oces?
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: ništa, ništa, znaju oni o čemu pričam. :D
<combuster> :P
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: ssh ti je protokol za pristup nekom kompu, tako bi oni mogli da ti srede to, npr.
<Atlantic777> Da uđu u tvoj komp i srede.
<combuster> Legalni hack
<combuster> :)
<Githzerai> Atlantic777: a da ti meni središ 1K€ ? ;)
<Revenklo> omg a ko fol nema virusa
<Revenklo> a svi korisnici hakeri
<Revenklo> :D
<Githzerai> haker nije virus
<Revenklo> znam
<Atlantic777> upravo
<Revenklo> jos gore
<Revenklo> znam nekoliko njih
<Atlantic777> hakeri ne koriste viruse ;)
<Revenklo> da oni ih prave:P
<combuster> najvise vole da koriste ljudsku glupost :)
<Revenklo> o da
<Githzerai> Revenklo: biti haker i biti kriminalac nije isto ;)
<Revenklo> nego ono moje se zavrsilo i sta sada
<Githzerai> sad restaruješ računa i pomoliš se ....
<combuster> e sad shutdown -r now :)
<combuster> e
<combuster> cekaj
<combuster> a sta ako nece
<Revenklo> Githzerai: znam i kriminalce i hakere i super se slazemo
<Githzerai> spada na default
<Revenklo> ljudi nemoj da se nesto zezne :D
<Githzerai> ionako mora da reinstalira
<combuster> :D
<Githzerai> ovo čisto za probu
<Atlantic777> combuster: aman reboot, što ga mučiš? :D
<Revenklo> odoh da restartujem
<combuster> ok, to je to od Revenkla za veceras
<combuster> sledeca tema...
<Atlantic777> Ovaj baš zapeo za kvirc.
<Githzerai> Jbt, ovi su baš pretumbali pacmana
<Atlantic777> Stigla četvorka?
<Githzerai> ušla u smrz poruka, za sedam dana je objavljuju
<Githzerai> treba završim prevod za vikend
<combuster> vidi ziv je :)
<Revenklo> da ali sta sada da radim....
<combuster> :D
<Revenklo> :D
<combuster> sta je rezolucija po starom a
<Githzerai> Revenklo: jel dobra rezolucija
<Revenklo> ista kao i pre
<combuster> da zato sto ddx drajver opet ocitava edid
<promis> a ja mislio ide #ništa nije kao prije.."
<combuster> valjalo bi da se doda u xorg.conf jedna linija sa 1280x1024 modom
<combuster> pa da se force-uje ili da se proba sa xrandr
<promis> ako se sećam, kod nejga smo probali da ubacimo ali randr nije hteo da radi
<Revenklo> ja mislim da je to :)
<Revenklo> nzm....
<Githzerai> Verovatno zbog sukoba sa KMSom
<combuster> da mozda bi sad i upalilo
<Githzerai> Revenklo: kada stisneš ctrl+alt+f1 da li se promeni rezolucija?
<Revenklo> stojim vam na raspolaganju:D svi eksperimenti su dozvoljeni
<Githzerai> Revenklo: skidaj gaće :)
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: pa pobogu, ovo se loguje!
<Atlantic777> ubuduće ovakve izjave piši ćirilicom! :D
<promis> nešto merkam lubuntu
<promis> vidim da lxde napreduje polako
<Githzerai> a ja onaj kremić u frižideru...
<Githzerai> JOJ, pa on ne zna sad da se vrne iz tty1 /facepalm
<Githzerai> Revenklo: ctrl+alt+f7 !!!!!!
<combuster> 2l8
<combuster> :)
<Githzerai> a jesam i ja....
<combuster> ok, sad kad je Revenklo zauzet
<combuster> sledeca tema...
<Atlantic777>  /topic.pop()
<combuster> Mislio sam da smo ga se iz prve otarasili
<combuster> ali sad ga je Githz konacno dokusurio
<Githzerai>  /topic.imap()
<combuster> vise i ne trza
<combuster> AHAHAHAHA
<Atlantic777> možda je nestalo struje :O
<combuster> #!bash
<Githzerai> #!/bin/bash
<combuster> a da zaboravih slash
<combuster> :)
<Githzerai> iliit /bin/there; done that
<Revenklo> a vi kako te?
<combuster> ovaj Revenklo
<Githzerai> Lol
<combuster> nesto Githz oce ti kaze
<combuster> ...
<combuster> izvini se Githz
<combuster> :D
<Githzerai> Revenklo: jesi to ozšao u ctrl+alt+f1 pa nisi umeo da se vrneš?
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: to ne zvuči kao izvinjenje.
<Revenklo> čuveni windows način rešavanja problema je još jednom upalio :D
<promis> sigurno se osećao kao da je ušao kod postanara
<Revenklo> pa ne baš više kao kad sam radio sitem restore :)
<Revenklo> al jako interesantno iskustvo
<Revenklo> promeni čoveka i otvori mu oči:D
<combuster> nego jel ti bila drugacija rezolucija kada si otisao u tty1
<Githzerai> Revenklo: elem, kad stisneš ctrl+alt+f1 ideš u virtuelnu konzolu 1 (tty1), da da bi sve vratio u grafičku konzolu stisneš ctrl+alt+f7
<promis> sa ctrl+alt+f7 se vraćaš u X
<Revenklo> je:D
<promis> ponekad sa ctrl+alt+f8
<Githzerai> Revenklo: stvarno se promenila?
<Revenklo> ma nije stoji ista ko i pre
<combuster> ali najcesce sa ctrl+alt+bkspc i ctrl+alt+del
<Revenklo> a je je za info
<Revenklo> kako se vratiti
<Githzerai> aha, sorry, aj azboravim da su novajlijam potrebne extra napomene :)
<Revenklo> oce to da zatrba ponekad :)
<Atlantic777> combuster: ctrl + alt + bkspc ne radi u novijim Xevima, zar ne?
<combuster> sve zavisi da li imas DontZap
<combuster> :D
<Githzerai> combuster: pusti ga, n00b :P
<combuster> meni je posluzio pre neki dan kad sam namestao rezoluciju na produkcionom serveru :D
<Revenklo> nego ako nemate jos neku ideju za experiment javite :D
<combuster> na RH 4.8 sljaka :D
<Githzerai> Revenklo: imam, ali bi smo preko IRCa ostali bar tri dana sređujući...
<combuster> ideja uvek ima, recimo mene je uvek interesovao efekat pajsera na racunar sa instaliranim Ubuntu-om :)
<Revenklo> baci ideje napapir pa cemo da unistavamo komp:D
<Githzerai> Revenklo: koji je ati?
<Revenklo> ja sam to isprobao :D
<promis> Revenklo: pitanje je valjda bilo, da li se prelaskom u tty1 menjala rezolucija?
<combuster> znam da jesi
<combuster> vidjao sam toga puno u prethodnih nekoliko nedelja
<combuster> :D
<Revenklo> e otkud ja znam
<Revenklo> mozda jeste
<combuster> jel skljocnuo monitor
<Revenklo> odoh opet
<promis> pa to se vidi. da li su slova bila sitna ili krupna?
<Revenklo> nisam obratio paznju
<Revenklo> bia sitna bogami
<Githzerai> Revenklo: ti to nas zekiš?
<combuster> :D
<Revenklo> bila sitna
<Githzerai> Pa eteo, znači metamodovi za xorg
<Revenklo> evo da proverim opet
<combuster> cek
<Githzerai> Revenklo: pazi sad lepo, ovo mora d se odradi po PSu
<combuster> jesi zapamtio kako da se vratis u X
<Revenklo> da samo idem f7 ili f8
<Revenklo> umesto f1
<Githzerai> e to
<Revenklo> jesam bistar ko mutna drina:)Đ
<combuster> al si dobar ko lebac
<Githzerai> zar nemaš na meniju monitora detekciju rezolucije?
<combuster> pa ti je sve oprosteno
<Revenklo> pa otkud mi u onom tty-ju dedektor rezolucije
<Revenklo> ??
<combuster> OSD-u od monitora
<combuster> meni od monitora
<Githzerai> na MONITORU
<combuster> drina bas zeznuta ovih dana
<combuster> ...
<Githzerai> oni dugmići na njega :)
<Revenklo> aznam kako se ne setih toga
<Revenklo> evo sad je 1024x768
<combuster> e to
<combuster> ajd sad u terminal
<combuster> pa proveri
<combuster> tj tty1
<combuster> mada ja tipujem da je ostala ista
<Githzerai> ma ubuntu je to...
<Githzerai> nema tu pravila
<combuster> znam - to kad oces rucno da cackas pravilo je - dzabe si cackao :D
<Revenklo> ostala ista
<Revenklo> :/
<Githzerai> jbg, nema spasa
<Revenklo> :)
<Revenklo> znaci eto mene win-u u zagrljaj
<Githzerai> Revenklo: jesi provbao vlasnički drajver?
<combuster> a da Githz on instalira ARch
<combuster> :D
<combuster> ne moze
<combuster> x1600
<combuster> no support
<Githzerai> e jbg
<combuster> ma ne ovo nije do drajvera
<combuster> ovo monitor salje 1024x768
<combuster> iz EDID-a
<combuster> a verovatno windows preko drajvera daje jacu rezoluciju
<combuster> posto je nativna na 17-ticama stvarno 1024x768
<Githzerai> Revenklo: uzmeš karticu, ubaciš je lepo u 10 kg C4 i vratiš proizvođaču....
<combuster> i Intel zauvek zavlada trzistem procesora
<combuster> a nevidia grafikom
<promis> pa jel ne može da forsira 1280*
<Revenklo> pa kako sad nativno 1024x768 kad je oduvek 1280x1024
<combuster> trebalo bi da moze
<Revenklo> omg
<combuster> samo sto moras da mu u monitor sekciji das pravilan raspon frekvencija
<Githzerai> promis: problem je Å¡to mu monitor tvrdi da je tako
<combuster> modeline za 1280
<combuster> i da force-ujes taj mode
<Revenklo> ljudi hvala na svemu
<Githzerai> combuster: zar ne beše nešto za ignorisanje EDID-a, tiba NoEDID isl
<Revenklo> odoh sad malo da uzivam u normalnoj rezoluciji :)
<combuster> cini mi se da ima u xorg.conf-u za ignore EDID
<Revenklo> hvala vampuno moram ici
<combuster> vazi Revenklo
<combuster> a sad sledeca tema
<Githzerai> da, i onda moraju posle ručno svi metamodovi
<combuster> e to
<Revenklo> kad kupim nov komp za 3-4 godine
<combuster> kupi samo drugi monitor
<Githzerai> al ja stavrno ne znam kako se sad sve to uklapa sa KMSom
<Revenklo> necu
<Revenklo> de drugi monitor
<Revenklo> ma necuda kupujem monitor radi ubuntu ako radi u winu
<Githzerai> Revenklo: ako monitor ostane isti, onda je i isti EDID
<Githzerai> tako da za par god sledi isto :)
<Revenklo> msm  luksuziranje.. necu da menjam nesto sto obavlja posao
<Githzerai> Revenklo: jesi probao možda neki drugi distro?
<combuster> pa i opensource drajver u kernelu ocitava edid i setuje rezoluciju, ista stvar...
<Revenklo> da fedoru u virtal box-u
<combuster> pa u vb-u ti ne znaci nista za ovaj problem
<Githzerai> jesi je probao uživo?
<Revenklo> nisam
<Githzerai> pokreni samo cd od fedore i vidi da li je rezolucija OK
<Revenklo> sto mi ne znaci nsta ja je isprobao u einu
<Githzerai> ako neka druga distribucija radi, onda ima nade
<Revenklo> neznamd a instaliram fedoru
<promis> pa samo Live mod
<Githzerai> ne moraš da je instaliraš, samo pokreni CD
<Revenklo> ubacimCD a ono iskoce neka cetiri foldera
<combuster> Resetujes i boot-ujes sa cd-a
<combuster> :)
<combuster> isto kao za Ubuntu
<Githzerai> Revenklo: pa ubaci cd i ponoo pokreni računar
<combuster> osim ako nisi koristio wubi
<Revenklo> ja sam ubuntu preko wubija
<combuster> a onda cu ti zovem deajn-a
<Atlantic777> lele
<Githzerai> Ako je WUBI sad ću da ga bijem :)
<Revenklo> omfg
<combuster> :D
<Revenklo> nego da znate sto fedora lepo radi u winu:D
<combuster> gle Revenklo, ako postoji gori nacin da neko instalira Ubuntu - onda cu da pojedem ovu podlogu za misa
<combuster> :D
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: mogu ja da ga bijem? :D
<Revenklo> pa wtf tako pisalo na sajtu
<Revenklo> dase preuzme wub i tao to
<combuster> onda ajde da obaramo sajt
<Revenklo> de to covece
<Revenklo> nisi lud
<combuster> pu jbt ovde sve serifi naoruzali se
<combuster> :D
<combuster> ahahaha
<Githzerai> kad oće da se bije :)
<combuster> I shot the sheriff
<Revenklo> znacisamo da stavim CD i da rebootujemcomp??
<combuster> yes
<combuster> a instalacija je prosta ko pasulj
<Revenklo> ok odosmo na reboot
<combuster> ne mozes da omasis
<combuster> e cek
<Revenklo> reci
<combuster> samo vodi racuna kod particionisanja
<combuster> da ne bude posle lele...
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: Å¡alilo sam se :(
<Revenklo> qq pa ja nema puno memorije
<combuster> long time no see atlantic
<Revenklo> a kako ja posle da je izbrisem??
<combuster> sta ubuntu ?
<Revenklo> msm Fedoru ili ubuntu
<Atlantic777> control panel, uninstall?
<combuster> nista samo obrises particije
<Githzerai> Revenklo: ne moraš da je instaliraš, samo da pokreneš i vidiš je li dobra rezolucija
<combuster> da to za Fedoru Live
<Revenklo> ajd videcu al ona je na gnome 3
<combuster> pa sta, ima ti radi ko sat
<combuster> koliko ram-a imas ?
<Githzerai> Fedora je sa okruženjem koje uzmeš
<Revenklo> e nece
<Githzerai> šta neće?
<Revenklo> Gnome 3 me bojkotuje
<combuster> da na ubuntu preko wubija - a to i nije gnome 3
<combuster> :)
<Githzerai> imaš li koju drugu distribuciju?
<Revenklo> ajd idemo reboot
<Revenklo> imam ARCh jer nisam znao sta je to :)
<Revenklo> reboooooooooooootttttttttt
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: imaš li X na archu?
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> ovaj, grafiku
<Githzerai> combuster: znaš po čeu znam da mi nismo bili ovakvi kad smo počinjali?
<combuster> po cemu ? :)
<Githzerai> Šta znaju đeca šta je 56K modem....
<combuster> :) jbg ja sam u prvom kontaktu sa linuxom kompajlirao kernel (istina sa default postavkama iz distro config.gz-a ali sa jednim patch-om, bas zbog modema)
<Githzerai> pa to
<combuster> secam se da je trajalo sat i po i to sam radio po stravicnoj gmljavini gde sam se bio uplasio da mi se ne spali komp
<Githzerai> ja sam na svu sreću imao smartlink
<Githzerai> koji ima eksterni modul
<Revenklo> sto ova fedora lici na ubuntu sve isto :D
<Revenklo> nije se ni pokrenula
<Revenklo> :/
<Githzerai> kako se nie pokrenula?
<Githzerai> jel ušao odmah u ubuntu ili
<Revenklo> niš lepo grubb gruubb u ubuntu lepota
<Atlantic777> Githzerai, combuster kao uspeli ste da naterati soft modeme da rade? :D
<Githzerai> a što nisi u BIOSu stavio da ti se podiže sa CDa?
<Githzerai> Atlantic777: vudu magija
<Revenklo> pa sto ne rece tako
<Githzerai> Atlantic777: conexant je bio moj prvi slučaj, i to na SuSE 9.2
<Revenklo> mada ja nikda nisam koristio bios al videcemo
<combuster> salim se mozda nisam kompajlirao kernel zbog modema ali je bio razlog jak zasto
<Revenklo> rebbbooooooooooottttt again
<Githzerai> combuster: pa nekada je moralo da se radi makar kompajliranje modula, što je uprošćeno kernelisanje
<combuster> ne ne
<combuster> nije bilo kompajliranje drajvera sigurno
<combuster> secam se lepo da sam ceo kernel rekompajlirao, na apollo redhat-u
<combuster> prvi distro koji sam ikad probao
<combuster> nego bilo 99-te ne secam se tacno zbog cega...
<Githzerai> imam utisak da si se osećao kao na mesecu :)
<combuster> osecao sam se na znoj od straha :D
<Atlantic777> meni je najveći hak bio da namestim particije
<Atlantic777> prvo me je njakalo to Å¡to nisam postavi /
<Atlantic777> postavio*
<Atlantic777> pa sam to preživeo
<Atlantic777> onda sam se patio sa modemima, pa batalio dok nije stigao adsl, sa jebenim usb modemom
<Atlantic777> i onda eagle, bla, bla, jedva sam ga sklopio
<Atlantic777> i naletim na ubudsl
<Atlantic777> :D
<combuster> hah
<Githzerai> Atlantic777: bah, adsl...
<combuster> ja sam taj eagle (sagem fast800) srokao na slacky-ju 2007-me
<combuster> dok jos nije postojao tutorial bilo kakav maltene
<combuster> i znas sta je proslo
<combuster> specifican snapshot drajvera iz dev grane koji se kompajlirao protivu ciljanog kernela
<Atlantic777> ja sam ga na fedori, negde 2008.
<combuster> posle je bilo zongliranja sa pppoe konekcijom
<Atlantic777> možda nešto ranije
<combuster> sto me je najvise i zezalo ali sam posle 2 dana izasao na net...
 * Githzerai -jev najveći hak ubedljivo je gašenje monitora na power dugme od kante
<combuster> :D
<Atlantic777> da, da, ima za pppooe 35 i još ono drugo :D
<Atlantic777> pa smaranje sa provajderom
<combuster> e Githz
<combuster> kako si uspeo da na power dugme od kucista ugasis monitor :D
<Githzerai> combuster: acpi gašenje, ne čupanje iz struje
<Githzerai> i ne znam kako sam izveo :)
<Githzerai> čačkao po podešavanjima powerdevila, al da ti kažem tačno šta....
<combuster> ma nema frke nego obicno monitor ode u sleep sam ali da se ugasi skroz
<combuster> alal vera :D
<Githzerai> u svakom slučaju nema više xset dpms force off ručno
<combuster> znaci moglo preko dpms-a
<Atlantic777> kome majku?!
<Githzerai> pa da imaš,off imaš standby
<Githzerai> e sad, u gnomu neće baš tako već moraš preko dbusa
<Githzerai> pretpostavljam i xfce da je isti
<combuster> yep
<Revenklo> pozzz
<Revenklo> bio na fedori
<Revenklo> rezolucija po starom
<Revenklo> ali radi mi Gnome3 :D
<Revenklo> i mnogo mi se svidja fedora-lepse boje ima
<Revenklo> niš vidm nikog nema puno pozdrava :)
<Atlantic777> tu smo, tu smo
<Revenklo> mnogo bre lepa feodra
<Revenklo> a ignome 3 mi se svidja :)
<Revenklo> ali rezolucija sve postarom
<Revenklo> no mora se ici hvala vam puno na svemu ostale ideje za vikend i kasnije :)
<Revenklo> samo da mi neko kaze kako da instaliram fedoru hocu oako ljudski da je isprovbam:)
<Atlantic777> ne može, idi na fedora-rs
<Atlantic777> :P
<Atlantic777> Å¡alim se
<Atlantic777> objasnićemo ti
<Atlantic777> :)
<Revenklo> pa otisao bih al neznam gde
<Revenklo> :)
<Revenklo> sto e stavite pdatke
<Revenklo> gori ste of MS-a :PPP
<Atlantic777> zato Å¡to smo mi ubuntu zajednica :D
<Revenklo> ma super ste salim se :D
<Atlantic777> ma eto, ja prvi ne koristim ubuntu na svojem kompu :D
<Revenklo> ?! sta koristis
<Atlantic777> ja sam na gentoo
<Revenklo> cuo sam za to
<Revenklo> no kako se instalira fedora za dual boot mada ce ovo ec biti triple boot
<Githzerai> combuster: You have to change the dpms suspend mode gnome-power-manager uses. Open gconf-editor, and then change the keys /apps/gnome-power-manager/ac_dpms_sleep_method and /apps/gnome-power-manager/battery_dpms_sleep_method to one of the modes that work, e.g. standby, suspend or off.
<Githzerai> i onda radi xset
<combuster> aha
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: mene teraju na spavanje
<Atlantic777> može za vikend?
<Revenklo> laku noc
<Githzerai> combuster:  a u podešavanju powerdevila mi stoji, citiram powerButtonAction=64
<Revenklo> sve najbolje
<Atlantic777> ln
<Revenklo> :)
<Githzerai> treba i to znati :D
<Githzerai> ln -s
<promis> ladno wubi..
<promis> i to još beta..
<Revenklo> omg ja nakaradnog objasnjenja za instalaciju....
<Revenklo> pa se onda cude sto ljudi rulaju win....
<Revenklo> ajd člaku noc
<Revenklo> odh da se igram sa fedorom
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-07
<orpheustar> pozzz jedno pitanje ako ima nekog da me uputi
<orpheustar> prijatelj mi hoce probati ubuntu ali nas zanima da li 11.04 ima sa ovim gnome okruzenjem kao ovaj 10.10 sto ga ja koristim trenutno?
<orpheustar> ili samo ono novo okruzenje, ne znam kako se zove
<promis> ima oba
<promis> ali verujem da u 10.10 nešto bolje
<promis> 11.04 malo baguje
<orpheustar> ok hvala
<orpheustar> kakvoh problema ima sa njim?
<promis> mestimično ostaju tragovi prozora
<promis> ponekad zabaguju appleti
<orpheustar> ok onda ce biti 10.10
<orpheustar> i ja ga koristim bez problema vec od kad je izasao
<orpheustar> jedino mi malo problem oko integrisanog mikrofona na laptopu ali pomirio sam se sa tim
<orpheustar> radi samo mikrofin na slusalicama ali ovaj integrisani nikako
<orpheustar> mikrofon*
<promis> verovatno nije podržana do kraja ta verzija audio karte
<promis> ilil možda nisi našao pravu opciju za nju
<orpheustar> probao sam onomad da resim, kada je radio zu pocetku onda je bilo da kada ukljucim slusalice onda svira i na njih i na int. zvucnike ali je mikrofon radio,
<orpheustar> sada je ok sa zvukom ali ne radi mikrofon :)
<Leviathan_> Pozdrav svima.
<Atlantic777> o/
<Leviathan_> Pozz
<Atlantic777> poz Leviathan_
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-08
<Revenklo> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Glavna_strana sta je ovo na viki??
<dungodung> vandalizam
<dungodung> vraceno
<Revenklo> hvala :)
<sredoje> Da li neko mozda zna koliko kosta zakupljivanje .rs domena i cenu nekog bednijeg host-a ?
<marw> jefting hosting za jedan domen: 2.5$ mjesečno
<mikisid> pozz svima
<mikisid> :D
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-09
<saparmurat> pozdrav svima :)
<saparmurat> jedno kratko pitanjce...
<saparmurat> trebalo bi uskoro da kupim novi komp
<saparmurat> sa nekim diskom od 2TB
<saparmurat> ima li ko kakvih iskustava?
<saparmurat> procesor bi mogao da bude AMD ATHLON II X3 450
<saparmurat> sa jedno 8 giga RAM-a
<saparmurat> ATI RADEON HD3000
<Atlantic777> athlon sa 3 jezgra?
<Atlantic777> nisam znao da ima... da nije phenom? :P
<Atlantic777> za hdd... svaki može da crkne
<Atlantic777> pardon, ugine...
<Atlantic777> 8 GiB rama ti ne treba, bacanje para
<saparmurat> i plocom ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
<saparmurat> ma znam da mi ne treba
<saparmurat> nego je razlika mizerna u odnosu na 4gb
<Atlantic777> 4 sasvim zadovoljava veliku većinu današnjih potreba, a uvek se može dodati
<saparmurat> pa zato
<Atlantic777> koliko je razlika sad?
<saparmurat> za disk znam da moze da ugine
<saparmurat> ma ovde u nemackoj je stvarno smesno, nesto oko 10tak eura
<Atlantic777> onda ok
<saparmurat> bar kod ovog lika gde sam ja to video
<saparmurat> a i meni zvuci zanimljivo to sa tri jezgra
<saparmurat> malo cudno, ali dobro
<Atlantic777> i grafa, gledaj da uvek bude x500 ili više
<Atlantic777> znači 3500
<Atlantic777> 4500
<Atlantic777> 3800
<Atlantic777> 3900
<Atlantic777> 3650
<saparmurat> aha, ova hd3000 nesto se nije dobro pokazala ili?
<Atlantic777> ne, već je to najniža klasa u toj generaciji
<saparmurat> moj komp trenutni je vec 5 godina star, sa nekom nvidia
<Atlantic777> znači, radeon obeležava svoje grafe na sledeći način
<Atlantic777> prvi broj je uvek neka generacija
<saparmurat> trci ubunutu jos od pocetka, bez problema
<Atlantic777> a ostali su koja je kao „klasa“
<Atlantic777> do 3500 otprilike je najniža klasa koja je poprilično slaba
<saparmurat> nisam ja neki zahtevan korisnik, meni je dosta da mogu ripovani filmovi da se gledaju normalno
<Atlantic777> a od 3750, 3800 je već visoka klasa
<Atlantic777> znam, ali ta najniža klasa je zaista slaba
<saparmurat> aha
<Atlantic777> bolje na račun memorije kupiti 3650
<saparmurat> moracu da vidim onda da stave nesto drugo
<saparmurat> ovo je neki mini pc
<Atlantic777> možda čak i neku iz 4xxx serije
<saparmurat> aha
<saparmurat> hvala u svakom slucaju
<Atlantic777> za ploču nisam gledao, ne znam koji je chipset, ali ionako nisam u toku već duže vreme
<saparmurat> za ati bi mi onaj flgx bio verovatno sasvim dovoljan, ne znam kako 3d radi, svejedno mi ne treba
<saparmurat> nasao sam ovde neki western digital disk od 2 TB, 65 eura kosta
<saparmurat> sto je sasvim ok
<Atlantic777> heh, ovako, na linuxu postoje dve vrste drajvera za ati grafičke kartice
<Atlantic777> open-source koji razvijaju korisnici
<Atlantic777> i on je uglavnom slabiji od fglrx
<saparmurat> mada vidim na nekim forumim da se svabe malo zale na njega, nesto sa grub2 mora dodatno da se radi...
<Atlantic777> a fglrx pravi baš ati, ali njegov kod se ne zna
<Atlantic777> i često je bolji
<saparmurat> jasno, kapiram to
<saparmurat> ja sam do sada preko jockey-a namestao nvidia driver
<Atlantic777> ne razumem zašto si onda rekao da ti je fglrx verovatno dovoljan :D
<saparmurat> radilo sve normalno i sa dva monitora
<Atlantic777> nvidia je opet druga priča
<Atlantic777> kod nje su open source drajveri zaista loši
<saparmurat> ma ne znam sta je jos u igri, video sam da se neki svaba hvalio nekim open source drajverom
<saparmurat> koji je kao njemu nesto super bolje radio o flgrx
<Atlantic777> moguće
<saparmurat> pa mi se ucnilo da je flgrx slabiji od ostalih
<saparmurat> zato rekoh
<Atlantic777> ok, ok :)
<saparmurat> :)
<saparmurat> nisam bas u toku sa tim, ja sam vise lik koji se bakce sa fpga i tako to...
<saparmurat> ako tako stoje stvari sa ati-jem, to je super, flgrx i vozi...
<Atlantic777> hehe i ja sam elektronac, mada me ipak računari više zanimaju
<saparmurat> ma dobro, ja na poslu se ovim bakcem, dsp, fpga i tako to...
<saparmurat> no, nebitno
<Atlantic777> problem s fglrx-om je što je neslobodan pa se baš i ne uklapa u linux filozofiju, mada to je manje više nebitno
<Atlantic777> ali se ne razvija za starije karte
<saparmurat> za moje potrebe to nije bitno
<Atlantic777> mislim da 2xxx serija već nema flgrx podršku
<Atlantic777> tj. više ne postoji fglrx za njih
<saparmurat> samo neka trci normalno grafika, nemam nista protiv
<Atlantic777> ma hoće ;)
<Atlantic777> vidi da nekako kupiš 4550
<Atlantic777> sa jedno 512 MiB vRAM
<saparmurat> hvala u svakom ova hd3000 tera kao do 1GB
<saparmurat> sto je meni apsolutno previse...
<Atlantic777> vidi, vRAM je nebitna cifra
<saparmurat> ma nije frka u novcu, bitnije mi je da me ne drnda instalacija
<Atlantic777> ja ti zaista preporučujem da zaobiđeš tu 3000 :)
<saparmurat> hvala, potrudicu se
<Atlantic777> što se tiče drajvera, neće biti problema
<Atlantic777> ali to jeste slabo, u odnosu na ostale komponente
<saparmurat> Max. 256MB nVidia GeForce 7025
<saparmurat> a i ovo je neki krsh ili?
<Atlantic777> pa sad ne znam, ili je nVidia u međuvremenu po treći put promenila sistem numerisanja, ili je matori krš :D
<saparmurat> hehe
<saparmurat> no videcemo jos
<saparmurat> hvala u svakom slucaju na infu
<saparmurat> ako neko ima iskustava sa nekim 2TB diskom, neka baci ovde
<saparmurat> bicu zahvalan :)
<saparmurat> pozz
<promis> zašto ati grafička?
<Revenklo> pozdrav, zna li neko koji je kanal fedore ili njihov sajt za srbiju...nemogu da ga nađem hvala unapred :)
<promis> misliš da ima*
<Revenklo> nadam se da ima..
<Revenklo> kod nje sam resio sve probleme sa rezolucijom a i mnogo mi se svidela :)
<Revenklo> ni idem onda mislim da ne bi trebao ovde sa je reklamiram :)
<Revenklo> (nick Revenklo|afk
<saparmurat> radi li ovo? :)
<saparmurat> promis me je pitao, zasto ATI kartica...
<saparmurat> jbm li ga, ne znam ni sam
<saparmurat> ja gledam da uzmem neko mini pc kuciste
<saparmurat> pa sam naleteo na tipa koji prodaje takve konfiguracije
<saparmurat> i video da on tamo ima ati kartice
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-01
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalirane aplikacije nigde nema : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-instalirane-aplikacije-nigde-nema
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Tablet racunar do 120 evra : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tablet-racunar-do-120-evra
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> custom session lightdm : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-custom-session-lightdm
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li neko koristi ubuntu 12.10 betu?
<go_mtz_rs> g
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> brisanje podataka : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-brisanje-podataka
<MrHr1e> pozdrav
<MrHr1e> jel ima neko pametan sekundu vremena
<MrHr1e> zapelo mi u isntalaciji
<MrHr1e> :D
<Atlantic777> MrHr1e: Nije da sam nešto pametan, ali... :)
<MrHr1e> ma samo me ineresuje
<MrHr1e> da li se grub uvek instalira na sda0?
<MrHr1e> ja mislim da da ali da provjerm
<Atlantic777> sda0 ne postoji, a grub se instalira na /dev/sda u primeru na koji misliš.
<MrHr1e> to... pogrešno sam upisao
<MrHr1e> pošto stavljam root na sda5 pa me to malo zbunilo
<Atlantic777> To nije uvek slučaj, ali recimo da verovatno treba tako da uradiš. :)
<Atlantic777> Ako ti je root na sdaX onda GRUB ide na sda.
<MrHr1e> valjda... win boot mi je na sda1, win sda2 itd
<MrHr1e> sad ću oprobati
<MrHr1e> moram gasit mozilu... hvala
<vladap> uspravio cir. bilo lat slova u sred cir reci. mislim da sam sve pohvatao, ali treba jos neko da preleti po tekstu
 * vladap pogresio kanal
<nkls> poz!
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> gnome vs kde : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gnome-vs-kde
<alexa> ljudi, pomoc, clanak ne moze da mi pomogne
<alexa> imam zip seckane fajlove
<alexa> znam da treba cat da ih spoji
<alexa> pa zip -F
<alexa> pa unzip
<alexa> ali kod zip -F imam problem
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-02
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zanimljiva vest : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zanimljiva-vest
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Android na ubuntu 12.04.1 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-android-na-ubuntu-12-04-1
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Проблем са интернет страницом : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-internet-stranicom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pocetnicke nejasnoce! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pocetnicke-nejasnoce
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> desktop podesavanja : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-desktop-podesavanja
<MrHr1e> Pozdrav svima
<MrHr1e> opet ja
<MrHr1e> :D
<stereo_advance> nećeš verovati i opet ja :D
<MrHr1e> ma ovo dana smaram ljude po forumu i na ovom chatu sbog svojih problema sa linuxom
<MrHr1e> nekako se uvek nađe dobra duša da pomogne :D
<stereo_advance> pa ovaj...
<stereo_advance> :D
<MrHr1e> jel neko stručnjak za grub? zeza me permission?
<stereo_advance> MrHr1e: ja sam već neko vreme na lilo
<stereo_advance> ajde ti daj ispis iz tertminala oko toga Å¡to te zeza pa stavi na neki pastebin
<MrHr1e> nije to nego hoću da promenim konf gruba, tj da promenim vreme čekanja na izbor
<MrHr1e> znam i gde je
<MrHr1e> ali kada se logujem root opet neće da mi dozvoli
<stereo_advance> jbg, nikako da stavim grub i kod mene
<stereo_advance> a baš sam ga davno čačkao
<stereo_advance> ako se ne javi niko, onda guglaj
<maletaski> pozz stereo_advance
<stereo_advance> oo maletaski
<stereo_advance> nismo se odavno videli :D
<maletaski> Å¡ta ima narode
<maletaski> :D
<stereo_advance> evo ja se pravim da sam ozdravio pa svratio malo
<stereo_advance> a usput radim tekstove za libre
<maletaski> ako ako
<stereo_advance> završavam lektorisanje pa da idem dalje
<stereo_advance> kako je kod tebe
<maletaski> evo sad došao sa posla
<maletaski> pa gledam Å¡ta ima po netu
<stereo_advance> kamo sreće da i ja dođem sa posla...
<maletaski> eh :)
<stereo_advance> još ako posao dođe do mene
<maletaski> e pa sad :D
<stereo_advance> to je onda prava stvar
<stereo_advance> :D
<maletaski> odo ručam
<maletaski> bbl
<stereo_advance> u petak se razbolim a u subotu me zovu na posao
<stereo_advance> bedak
<MrHr1e> rešeno sa nano komandom :D
<stereo_advance> sudo nano ......
<stereo_advance> a onda ctrl + o -> enter -> ctrl +x :D
<stereo_advance> stari dobri nano
<stereo_advance> ko čaj od nane
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-03
<nkls> jel ima nekoga?
<gashoga> -j #ubuntu
<nkls> jel ima nekoga?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Online Accounts : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-online-accounts
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kupnja Računara - Preporuka : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kupnja-racunara-preporuka
<Milan> pozdrav
<Milan> jel neko tu
<Milan> treba mi pomoc. sad sam instalirao ubuntu 12.04
<Milan> i nzm gde se nalaze drajveri
<stereo_advance> jbg ja sam tu ali ti to ne znači mnogo jer sam na slacku
<Milan> imao sam vec pre par godina ubuntu, al se nmg setiti gde se nalazi
<Milan> i sad izbriso govnjivi windows i instalirao ovo
<Milan> samo se nadam da ce mi moci
<Milan> world of tanks
<stereo_advance> jel unity
<Milan> ovde
<Milan> da
<Milan> msm da jeste
<Milan> i to sam zab gde se gleda
<stereo_advance> pa ono fensi kao android da imaš :)
<Milan> al kad ukucam tamo u softwer centru, instaliran je unity, ne gnome
<stereo_advance> ček sek
<stereo_advance> da pitam na drugom kanalu
<stereo_advance> jer ja koristim slackware i xfce
<Milan> ajd
<stereo_advance> samo malo stprljenja
<stereo_advance> System settings-> Additional drivers
<stereo_advance> System settings je u gornjem desnom uglu
<Milan> na srpskom :D
<stereo_advance> jel sad lakše
<fogmaker> System settings-> Additional drivers
<fogmaker>  System settings je u gornjem desnom uglu
<Milan> na srpskom je sve
<Milan> ima gore moje ime, onde gde se gasi
<Milan> jezik, i mejl
<stereo_advance> fogmaker: kod njega je unity izgleda
<fogmaker> upravo tu gde se gasi
<fogmaker> prva stavka
<Milan> nasao sam
<Milan> dodatni upravljacki
<fogmaker> izem ga nemam lokalizovanu verziju
<Milan> ali samo trazi
<Milan> nista ne prikazuje
<fogmaker> koja ti je grafička
<stereo_advance> ako je intel neće ni naći
<Milan> intel
<Milan> :D
<Milan> na lap topu
<stereo_advance> onda ti je instaliran driver
<stereo_advance> nemaš šta da brineš
<Milan> da
<fogmaker> Onda radi sa slobodnim drajverom
<fogmaker> i to je to
<Milan> samo da probam
<Milan> zvuk
<fogmaker> nema bolje
<Milan> al msm da je i to instalirano
<Milan> internet jeste :D
<Milan> hvala..
<stereo_advance> nakon svih ovih godina i dalje imaju najbolju podršku za slobodne drajvere
<Milan> samo gde da vidim jel unity ili gnome
<Milan> radi :)
<Milan> malo treba jos da se naviknem..
<stereo_advance> jel prodaješ laptop :D
<Milan> fogmaker, jos nesto. . da li ce raditi
<Milan> normalno
<Milan> world of tanks preko wine
<Milan> lap top je 4 gige rama ddr3
<fogmaker> Stvarno ne znam
<Milan> procesor 3 dual core
<Milan> i graficka integrisana
<fogmaker> ne koristim wine
<fogmaker> uopšte
<Milan> jer to je jedina igra koju igram.. a skidati 3gige se ne isplati ako ne bude htelo
<fogmaker> ima negde na netu
<stereo_advance> http://www.winehq.org/
<stereo_advance> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22521
<fogmaker> spisak kompatabilnog softvera sa wine
<Milan> instalirao sam
<stereo_advance> ovaj zadnji link ti je za WoT
<stereo_advance> verzija 0.7.3
<stereo_advance> ima bronzani status
<Milan> znaci da radi?
<stereo_advance> pogledaj link
<stereo_advance> ovaj drugi
<stereo_advance> a prvi baci u bookmark
<Milan> treba
<Milan> 1.5.14
<Milan> wine znaci
<Milan> jel tako?
<stereo_advance> znači da je probano na toj verziji
<stereo_advance> ja sam davno koristio wine
<Milan> super
<Milan> sad cu ga skinuti
<Milan> a i world of tanks
<Milan> pa valjdaj e ovaj
<Milan> preko software centra najnoviji
<Milan> ?
<stereo_advance> valjda piše
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako narezati iso. fajlove veće od 8gb? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-narezati-iso-fajlove-vece-od-8gb
<stereo_advance> tamo se nalazi valjda samo zadnja stabilna verzija
<Milan> koji sad da otvaram
<Milan> winetrick
<Milan> ili config wine
<stereo_advance> skini usput i play on linux
<stereo_advance> i winetriks
<stereo_advance> a za dalje ne znam
<stereo_advance> moraš da potražiš uputstva na netu
<Milan> ok
<fogmaker> Sad sam proverio u Sinapticu u ubuntu 12.04 vine je verzija 1.4
<Milan> aha ok
<Milan> skino sam sad 1.5.14
<Milan> pa c valjda uspeti instalirati
<Milan> izvinite sto sam malo dosadan
<Milan> e sad kako da instaliram.. skinuto mi j u raru
<stereo_advance> kuckam na drugom kanalu :) ne mogu da postignem svuda
<stereo_advance> raspakuj negde
<stereo_advance> pa onda valjda klasično
<Milan> raspakovao sam
<Milan> nema nigde
<Milan> setupa
<stereo_advance> aaaa, Å¡ta ima
<stereo_advance> pa evo ništa, zezanje :D
<Milan> :D
<stereo_advance> ne, ozbiljno
<stereo_advance> ček da pozovem pomoć
<TdR91> da vidimo
<stereo_advance> Milan: objasni ukratko i naširoko :D
<Milan> Trebam da instaliram
<Milan> wine 1.5.14
<Milan> skinuo sa wineovog sajta
<TdR91> za koju igricu?
<Milan> sad nema nigde da pokrenem
<Milan> world of tanks
<TdR91> stani sekund
<TdR91> jel imaš play on linux?
<Milan> nisam jos skino
<TdR91> otvori terminal
<Milan> evo instalirao sam.. sad valjda treba skidati
<TdR91> play on linux?
<Milan> pise
<Milan> pokreni preko winea
<Milan> sad mi izbacilo
<Milan> gresku
<TdR91> ne ne
<TdR91> program
<TdR91> koj se zove play on linux
<Milan> aha
<Milan> to
<Milan> cek nisam to ni instalirao
<TdR91> stani
<TdR91> obustavi sve i otvori terminal
<stereo_advance> jel mu treba i wine tricks
<Milan> otvoren
<TdR91> kopiraj ovo
<TdR91> wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<TdR91> pa ovo
<TdR91> sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_precise.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<TdR91> pa onda ovo
<TdR91> sudo apt-get update
<TdR91> i ovo
<TdR91> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<Milan> skida
<Milan> uradio sve
<TdR91> ok
<Milan> i stta sad
<TdR91> kolka je instalacija za tu igricu
<Milan> hm..
<Milan> download
<Milan> 3.7gb
<stereo_advance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Milan> instalacija nzm
<Milan> hdd je 640gb
<TdR91> uđi u play on linux
<Milan> usao
<TdR91> idi u tools
<TdR91> i manage wine versions
<Milan> samo da nesto skine sto je potrebno
<TdR91> ok
<Milan> sta sad
<TdR91> ušao si u wine versions?
<Milan> skida se
<Milan> 15.154
<Milan> prebacio
<Milan> amd64
<Milan> posto je 64 bitni sistem
<TdR91> e ne
<Milan> i stavio da se skida tj instalira
<TdR91> idi na x86
<Milan> pa 64 bitni mi je sistem
<TdR91> i imaš s leve strane 1.5.9-WorldOfTank
<TdR91> nema veze
<Milan> ok
<TdR91> i instaliraj njega
<Milan> ima
<Milan> i ovaj
<Milan> 64
<Milan> 1.59 world of tank
<TdR91> ajd probaj i sa tim
<TdR91> ok
<Milan> probacu oba
<Milan> pa kad to zavrsim
<Milan> skinem world of tanks i probam?
<TdR91> jel imaš instalaciju?
<Milan> pa
<Milan> ona se skida
<Milan> kao torrent
<TdR91> ok
<Milan> kad se ovo instalira
<Milan> kako pokrenem sad
<TdR91> e da
<TdR91> aj prepiši ovo što ti pišem u neki fajl
<TdR91> imaš gore onaj install
<TdR91> ideš tu
<Milan> koji install?
<TdR91> pa dole u tom prozotu s leve strane piše Install a non-listed program
<Milan> samo sec molim te ako imas vremena
<Milan> da se skine ovo
<Milan> pa ce biti lakse
<Milan> ne wot vec wine
<TdR91> ok
<TdR91> kolko još ima?
<Milan> 20mb
<TdR91> a ok onda
<Milan> e ako uspe ovo bicu ti zahvalan do kraja :)
<Milan> da se resim vise onog windowsa, svaki dan neki problem.. danas
<stereo_advance> ma plati mu pivo na beer festu
<Milan> hteo nesto da instaliram, izbaci me iz svega i pola sata mi se restartuje
<Milan> sreca pa sam imao narezan ubuntu
<Milan> evo ga gotovo
<Milan> sad se skida jos nesto
<Milan> od 16mb
<Milan> stereo daleko sam ja od bg-a :P
<TdR91> e
<TdR91> ovaj
<Milan> il gde se vec odrzava
<Milan> sta
<TdR91> idi na onu ikonicu sa plusom što piše install
<Milan> za sta?
<Milan> instalirana je
<TdR91> u play on linux
<Milan> instalirana je
<Milan> gotovo je
<TdR91> Å¡ta?
<Milan> pa
<Milan> wine159 world of tank
<Milan> gde sad
<TdR91> a ok
<TdR91> izađi iz toga
<TdR91> i u glavnom prozoru imaš gore install
<Milan> izasao
<Milan> pa onda
<TdR91> dole levo imaš install non-listed program
<Milan> da
<Milan> isao
<TdR91> ideš next
<TdR91> next
<Milan> koje od ovo dvoje da biram
<TdR91> prvo
<Milan> install a program a new virtual drive
<TdR91> upišeš ime
<Milan> ili edit
<TdR91> prvo
<TdR91> virtual drive
<Milan> pa
<Milan> use a another
<TdR91> upišeš ime
<Milan> wine
<Milan> upisao world of tank
<TdR91> da
<TdR91> i install some libraries
<Milan> e nisam to
<Milan> omg
<Milan> nema nazad
<Milan> moram ispocetka
<TdR91> znači šikliraš prvo i poslednje
<TdR91> idi iz početka onda
<Milan> pa onda
<Milan> mi se pojavi system
<TdR91> izabereš world of tanks
<TdR91> onaj
<Milan> izabrao
<TdR91> 1.5.9
<Milan> 64 bitni sistem
<TdR91> ok next
<TdR91> da
<Milan> isao
<Milan> i pise
<TdR91> please make your cgoice
<TdR91> ?
<TdR91> choice
<TdR91> *
<Milan> da
<Milan> sta sad
<TdR91> aj sad polako
<TdR91> samo da vidim Å¡ta sve treba
<Milan> ajd
<TdR91> prvo POL_install_d3dx9_36
<TdR91> POL_install_vcrun2008
<TdR91> i
<TdR91> POL_install_corefonts
<TdR91> i idi na next
<Milan> nasao sve 3
<Milan> to je to?
<Milan> next?
<TdR91> da
<Milan> skida
<Milan> 95mb
<TdR91> ok
<Milan> sta posle ovoga?
<TdR91> jel završio?
<Milan> jos 20mb
<TdR91> imaš onda da kliknep browse
<TdR91> ok
<TdR91> kad završi javi
<Milan> kako me iznervira
<Milan> kad krenem dole
<Milan> i stisnem ovo da mi se smanji ekran -.-
<Milan> jel igras ti TdR91  igre preko linuxa? msm jesi igrao.. i jel baga
<TdR91> da
<TdR91> igram
<TdR91> poznat sam po tome :)
<Milan> msm valjda mi nece bagati
<Milan> imam jak komp
<TdR91> ova verzija wine je neka pečovana
<TdR91> tako da bi trebalo da radi
<TdR91> jel je skinuo to Å¡to treba?
<Milan> nzm dal da ga stavim sad da skida
<Milan> da, jesam installer
<TdR91> mislim na play on linux jel je došao do onog browse
<TdR91> ?
<Milan> 5mb
<Milan> gotovo
<TdR91> e
<TdR91> jel piše sad ono please select the install file to run
<TdR91> ?
<TdR91> i dugme browse
<TdR91> ?
<Milan> skida se jos nesto -.-
<TdR91> a ok
<TdR91> kad dođe do toga reci mi
<Milan> doslo
<TdR91> sad idi na browse
<TdR91> i nađi instalaciju za world of tank
<Milan> jesam
<Milan> i otvorio je
<TdR91> idi na next
<Milan> i sta sad
<TdR91> ok
<Milan> next
<TdR91> i sad instaliraš kao što bi na windowsu (samo next next next
<Milan> evo ucitalo mi je
<Milan> sad bi bilo dobro
<Milan> da pokrene skidanje
<TdR91> neće
<Milan> prosli put me je izbacio
<TdR91> upravio sam instalirao onaj net instal
<Milan> sta sad?
<Milan> otvorio mi je u wine
<TdR91> gotova instalacija?
<Milan> jeste gotova instalacija
<Milan> skida se sad
<Milan> evo opet
<Milan> greska
<TdR91> ušao u igricu?
<Milan> ne
<Milan> cek sad sam ti slikao
<TdR91> nego?
<TdR91> uf da vidim i meni
<Milan> installer je
<Milan> pa preko installera
<Milan> skida
<TdR91> e
<Milan> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/36/fG/3eSGv7XG/---2012-10-03-183731.png
<Milan> izgleda cu morati
<Milan> celu instalaciju
<TdR91> treba još nešto da se instalira
<TdR91> izađi iz igre
<TdR91> i vrati se u play on linux
<Milan> vratio
<TdR91> klikni na world of tanks i idi na configure
<Milan> installer?
<TdR91> ne u play on linux
<TdR91> imaš sad ikonucu valjda?
<Milan> ne
<TdR91> aa
<Milan> nije se instalirala
<Milan> prvo se mora skinuti
<Milan> :S
<TdR91> nisi završio sa instalacijom
<TdR91> ne
<TdR91> ne
<TdR91> izađi iz igrice
<Milan> izasao sam
<Milan> nasao sam
<TdR91> pošalji mi sliku svih play on linux prozora koji su ti otvoreni
<Milan> isao configure
<Milan> i tu se nasao
<TdR91> aha
<TdR91> ok
<TdR91> idi na
<TdR91> install packages
<Milan> isao
<TdR91> nađi prvo winnet
<TdR91> i instaliraj
<TdR91> wininet
<TdR91> ustvari
<Milan> da ili ne?
<TdR91> wininet
<TdR91> install
<Milan> skida se
<Milan> 70mb
<TdR91> ok
<TdR91> 79.7 MB
<Milan> mhm
<stereo_advance> kako vam ide
<Milan> ovo kad se instalira, mocice download?
<TdR91> treba da instaliraš i msxml3
<Milan> ok
<Milan> joj sutra valja raditi 3 casa programiranje
<Milan> 3 casa programiranje, 3 casa automatike xD
<TdR91> i mislim da ti treba ie6 i gecko za svaki slučaj
<Milan> ok
<Milan> evo ovo je gotovo
<Milan> sad cu msxm13
<TdR91> ne 13
<TdR91> ngo 3
<TdR91> nego*
<Milan> msxmL3?
<TdR91> d
<TdR91> a
<Milan> gotovo
<Milan> sad ie6
<Milan> i gecko
<TdR91> da
<Milan> Error in source AMD64 is set, but IE6 is needed.
<TdR91> za šta ti to kaže?
<TdR91> za xml
<Milan> ie6
<Milan> a gecko ni ne pokrene
<Milan> odma izbaci
<TdR91> trebao si x86
<TdR91> prvo da instaliraš
<TdR91> meni oće
<Milan> pa jel mogu sad ?
<TdR91> moraš sve opet :(
<TdR91> ali da ga staviš na x86
<Milan> i world of tanks da instaliram opet?
<TdR91> da :(
<Milan> pa jel moguce
<Milan> bez ie6
<Milan> i greko da se instalira
<Milan> da probam
<TdR91> jok
<Milan> ok
<TdR91> probaj
<TdR91> samo sa gecko
<TdR91> a gecko je instaliran
<TdR91> aj probaj
<Milan> nece
<Milan> moram znaci sve ispocetka
<TdR91> jbg
<Milan> moram izbrisati play on linux?
<TdR91> ne ne
<Milan> ili
<TdR91> izbriši world of tanks
<TdR91> u play on linux
<Milan> preko configure?
<TdR91> sano klikneš ikonicu i ideš remove
<Milan> nece
<Milan> da izbrise
<Milan> izbacuje gresku
<TdR91> kako?
<TdR91> ako neće ostavi ga tako
<TdR91> i instaliraj drugo pod drugim imenom
<Milan> ok
<Milan> e sad
<Milan> mi se pojavilo za instalaciju
<Milan> d3dx9_36?
<TdR91> Å¡ta?
<TdR91> da
<Milan> sta ima jos
<Milan> vitnet2008
<Milan> ie6
<Milan> gecko
<Milan> i minivitnet
<Milan> koji sam ja debil omg
<Milan> opet izabrao 64 bitni
<TdR91> da
<TdR91> wininet
<TdR91> nenene
<TdR91> 32
<TdR91> 32
<Milan> e napokon
<Milan> idem jesti
<Milan> docu za 10min
<Milan> taman
<Milan> dok se ovo instalira
<Milan> evo me
<Milan> jesi tu TdR91
<TdR91> evo
<Milan> sad samo please wait
<Milan> nista se ne desava
<Milan> instalirao sam ie
<TdR91> kako Å¡ta?
<Milan> pa
<Milan> pojavilo mi se
<Milan> instalacija za internet explorer
<Milan> sad nzm sta se desava
<Milan> please wait
<Milan> i ucitava
<TdR91> pa sačekaj još malo nemam pojma
<Milan> isto i dalje..
<TdR91> nemam pojma
<TdR91> ...
<TdR91> :(
<TdR91> komplikovano je za instalaciju...
<Milan> koji lol
<Milan> nisam video da je otvoreno jos nesto za instalaciju preko wine xD
<TdR91> aaa
<TdR91> :D
<Milan> evo ga
<Milan> trazi da pokrenem
<Milan> browse
<Milan> greska opet
<Milan> TdR91: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/6/ON/3R0J8GPy/---2012-10-03-192915.png
<TdR91> jel si instalirao vcrun
<TdR91> ?
<Milan> ne
<TdR91> instaliraj mu i vcrun
<Milan> jesam
<Milan> jesam
<Milan> 2008
<TdR91> da
<Milan> jesam instalirao
<Milan> sta dalje
<TdR91> probaj sad
<Milan> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22521&iTestingId=60498
<Milan> nece
<Milan> isto je
<Milan> vidi ovo dole
<Milan> 1. To run the game you'll need to install some additional libs via winetricks:   winetricks d3dx9_36 vcrun2008 corefonts  If you have strained internet connection, you can run Visual C Redist supplied with game installer and download d3dx9_36.dll separately.  2. To have mouse working, you'll have to apply this patch (using patch -p1) - https://gist.github.com/895204 (thank you again, Vincas) - and rebuild wine from source. Note that
<Milan> mi nismo corefonts
<TdR91> da
<Milan> sa
<TdR91> to si valjda instalirao
<Milan> d
<Milan> nece
<Milan> nisam
<TdR91> da instaliraj i corefonts
<TdR91> ovaj wine je već pečovan tako da ti ne treba peš
<TdR91> č
<TdR91> ali ti treba ie7
<Milan> sad cu ja
<Milan> sve ispocetka
<Milan> koga sisa
<Milan> nema ovamo
<Milan> i7
<Milan> isto
<Milan> izbaci gresku
<TdR91> znam upravo gledam
<Milan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHh6VtruhYk
<Milan> vidi ovo
<TdR91> da...
<TdR91> ajde ukucaj u terminal wine -V
<TdR91> nene
<TdR91> wine --version
<Milan> vratio
<TdR91> a?
<Milan> uradio sam
<Milan> vratio sam na 1.
<Milan> 4
<TdR91> slušaj ovako
<TdR91> probaćemo nešto drugo
<Milan> sta
<TdR91> izbriši sve što si radio u play on linux
<TdR91> i izađi iz njega
<Milan> jesam
<TdR91> idi u terminal
<TdR91> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<stereo_advance> TdR91: ako ti nešto znači na winehq igrica ima bronzani status
<TdR91> ne znači
<TdR91> gledao sam
<TdR91> sudo apt-get update
<TdR91> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<TdR91> sudo apt-get install winetrics
<Milan> sudo: apt-repository: command not found
<Milan> cek nisam lepo ukucao
<TdR91> ma samo prekopiraj
<TdR91> shift-control-v ti je paste u terminalu
<TdR91> i nije winetrics nego winetricks
<Milan> ok
<TdR91> instalirao?
<TdR91> kad instalira uradi opet wine --version pa mi reci koja je
<Milan> skida se
<Milan> wine 1.5
<TdR91> ok
<TdR91> kada završi javi
<TdR91> i ukucaj wine --version
<TdR91> pa reci da vidim koju je instalirao
<Milan> ok
<Milan> jos 2min
<Milan> milan@milan-K54L:~$ wine --version wine-1.5.14
<Milan> to je to
<TdR91> ok
<TdR91> winetricks --version
<Milan> milan@milan-K54L:~$ winetricks --version 20120912
<TdR91>  winetricks d3dx9_36 vcrun2008 corefonts
<TdR91> kad se to završi
<Milan> sta?
<TdR91>  winetricks msxml3 wininet ie7
<TdR91> u terminal to ubaci
<Milan> samo tako
<Milan> bez icega?
<Milan> ili --version
<TdR91> samo copy paste onoga Å¡to sam napisao
<Milan> ok
<Milan> radi
<TdR91> Å¡ta?
<Milan> tj
<Milan> ima jos 80%
<Milan> da se zavrsi
<TdR91> ok
<Milan> ovo prvo
<TdR91> ok
<Milan> kad zavrsi ovo prvo
<Milan> kucam to drugo?
<TdR91> da
<TdR91> ako neće ie7 onda probaj ie8
<Milan> Please download msxml3.msi from http://download.cnet.com/Microsoft-XML-Parser-MSXML-3-0-Service-Pack-7-SP7/3000-7241_4-10731613.html, place it in /home/milan/.cache/winetricks/msxml3, then re-run this script.
<Milan> sta za to
<TdR91> aha
<TdR91> prvo uradi samo
<TdR91> winetricks msxml3
<Milan> isto
<Milan> se otvori
<TdR91> onda wininet
<TdR91> winetricks wininet
<Milan> to hoce
<TdR91> posle toga msxml3
<Milan> ok
<TdR91> jel se instalirao msxml3?
<Milan> ne
<Milan> otvori se isto
<Milan> kad sam otvorio to iznad
<Milan> a wininet
<Milan> hoce
<Milan> cekam da se zavrsi
<TdR91> ok kad se završi
<Milan> kad se zavrsi
<Milan> to samo
<stereo_advance> dakle još nije gotovo
<Milan> ili i i7
<Milan> ?
<Milan> ne :S
<TdR91> kada se samo to završi
<TdR91> i nemoj da instaliraš i7
<TdR91> nego posle toga idi ovako
<TdR91> winetricks gdiplus ie8 dotnet30 glsl-enable orm=backbuffer
<Milan> ok
<Milan> da ne instaliram
<Milan> ni m3?
<Milan> msxm
<TdR91> instaliraj msxm3
<Milan> ok
<Milan> prvo to
<TdR91> pre ovoga
<Milan> pa posle ovo
<Milan> ok
<TdR91> zstvaru msxml3
<TdR91> ustvari*
<Milan> sta
<TdR91> msxml3
<Milan> ok
<Milan> to posle ovog
<Milan> kad zavrsi
<Milan> wininet
<TdR91> d
<Milan> winetricks msxml3
<Milan> ?
<Milan> tako
<TdR91> da
<Milan> isto
<Milan> otvori
<Milan> da se skine
<Milan> ovo cudo
<TdR91> aj pošalji mi sliku
<Milan> Please download msxml3.msi from http://download.cnet.com/Microsoft-XML-Parser-MSXML-3-0-Service-Pack-7-SP7/3000-7241_4-10731613.html, place it in /home/milan/.cache/winetricks/msxml3, then re-run this script.
<TdR91> aha
<TdR91> skini taj fajl
<Milan> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1y/vt/3s0J6sTt/---2012-10-03-202627.png
<TdR91> da da
<TdR91> skini taj fajl i prebaci ga u msxml3 folder koj ti otvori
<TdR91> i onda opet winetricks msxml3
<Milan> jesam
<Milan> instalirao sam
<TdR91> e aj sad ono drugo
<TdR91> winetricks gdiplus ie8 dotnet30 glsl-enable orm=backbuffer
<Milan> opet je za gdi
<Milan> trazilo skidanje
<Milan> skinuo i prebacio
<Milan> i opet uradio
<Milan> sad radi
<Milan> ok
<Milan> i sta posle ovoga?
<TdR91> posle toga pokreni instalaciju igrice duplim klikom
<TdR91> i instaliraj je kao na windowsu
<Milan> nije htelo
<Milan> da se instalira
<Milan> ie8
<Milan> pise da nije suport
<TdR91> hm
<TdR91> onda ie7
<TdR91> kako meni oće?
<TdR91> :S
<Milan> pise
<Milan> not support
<Milan> on 32/64
<TdR91> pu majku mu
<Milan> skida se netframework
<Milan> opet
<TdR91> aj probaj ie7
<Milan> sta da kucam
<TdR91> umesto ie8 ie7
<Milan> nece
<Milan> ni framework
<Milan> 2.0
<Milan> za
<Milan> 64 bitni
<TdR91> da
<Milan> sta umesto toga
<TdR91> stani da vidim kojeg ima još
<Milan> pokusavam
<Milan> sad
<Milan> ie7
<Milan> nece
<Milan> ni on
<TdR91> probaj dotnet11
<Milan> a ie6?
<TdR91> ne ne
<TdR91> probaj dotnet40
<Milan> a ie?
<Milan> da ga izbrisem?
<TdR91> posle probaj ie7 ili ie8
<Milan> ok
<Milan> dotnet40
<Milan> moze
<TdR91> da
<Milan> za 64 bitni je
<TdR91> ok
<TdR91> da
<Milan> al nas namuci jbt
<Milan> ovo
<Milan> da probam
<Milan> ie9?
<Milan> on je za 64 bitni
<Milan> tj za win7 on postoji -.
<TdR91> šta ti kaže kad mu daš winetricks ie9
<TdR91> ne 9
<TdR91> nego 8
<Milan> pokrene instalaciju
<Milan> i izbaci
<Milan> da nije support
<Milan> sad kad ovo zavrsi
<Milan> opet cu probati
<TdR91> ok
<TdR91> ne može da se instalira ie9 jer microsoft ne da
<Milan> Same or higher version of .NET Framework 4 has already been installed on this computer.
<Milan> omg
<TdR91> ok onda
<TdR91> ko ga šiša
<Milan> to je
<Milan> kad pokrenem
<TdR91> aj probaj sad ovaj ie8
<Milan> dotnet
<Milan> ma radi
<Milan> framework
<Milan> samo trebam izbrisati
<Milan> jedan
<Milan> valjda ovaj dotnet30?
<Milan> kako
<TdR91> ne treba ništa da brišeš
<TdR91> šta kaže winetricks ie8
<Milan> dotnet40 install completed, but installed file /home/milan/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/ngen.exe not found
<Milan> to je za framework
<Milan> ie8 already installed, skipping
<Milan> ne kontam..
<Milan> onda je ok
<TdR91> pusti sad to
<TdR91> winetricks glsl-enable orm=backbuffer
<Milan> Executing w_do_call glsl=enabled Executing load_glsl enabled Setting Direct3D/UseGLSL to enabled Executing winetricks_early_wine regedit C:\windows\Temp\_glsl=enabled\set-wined3d.reg Executing w_do_call orm=backbuffer Executing load_orm backbuffer Setting Direct3D/OffscreenRenderingMode to backbuffer Executing winetricks_early_wine regedit C:\windows\Temp\_orm=backbuffer\set-wined3d.reg You opted in, so reporting 'glsl=enabled orm=b
<TdR91> i instaliraj igricu
<Milan> error
<Milan> :@
<TdR91> ok
<TdR91> instaliraj igricu
<Milan> instalirao sam
<Milan> error mi izbaci
<Milan> posle toga
<Milan> kad je pokrenem
<TdR91> pokreni igricu
<Milan> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/36/fG/3eSGv7XG/1/---2012-10-03-183731.png
<TdR91> o majkumu
<TdR91> ne znam Å¡ta da radim
<Milan> ni ja
<Milan> :S
<TdR91> :(
<Milan> gde se nalaze
<Milan> pokrenuti programi
<Milan> zablokirala
<Milan> aplikacija od world of tenks
<Milan> izasao sam
<Milan> :@
<TdR91> idi u system monitor
<Milan> pokusacu
<Milan> skinuti
<Milan> instalaciju
<Milan> od 3gb
<Milan> pa probati
<Milan> al kad nece
<Milan> ovako
<Milan> nzm sto
<Milan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W3bPRHtC-c
<TdR91> ok
<Milan> isto
<Milan> uradili i mi
<TdR91> jel postoji ovde neko ko održava rs mirror za ubuntu?!
<TdR91> Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/rs.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<TdR91> imam ovaj problem
<Milan> http://forum.worldoftanks-sea.com/index.php?/topic/4850-world-of-tanks-for-linux-os/
<Milan> ovaj ovde
<Milan> 5.8
<Milan> patch
<Milan> da pokusamo ovo ?
<TdR91> pa probaj ali moraćeš da ga kompajliraš i da se zezaš sa patchom
<Milan> kako to
<TdR91> pa piše ti postupak
<Milan> nzm sta da radim
<Milan> posle 3h
<Milan> nista uradili nismo :S
<TdR91> znam... :/
<TdR91> jel se planira da naprave linux klijent te igrice?
<Milan> kolko smo raidli
<Milan> mogao sam instalirat
<Milan> win 7
<Milan> xD
<Milan> znaci nista
<Milan> :@
<TdR91> grebemliga...
<TdR91> ja čekam da izađe stean i left 4 dead 2 za linux
<Milan> TdR91:
<Milan> jel ima kakav program
<Milan> da ti udjes u moj win
<Milan> pa ti da radis?
<Milan> preko linuxa
<Milan> da ti pokusas
<Milan> da izbrisem wine i playon linux i sve
<Milan> pa na novo da pokusamo opet
<TdR91> što bi da brišeš to?
<Milan> pa
<Milan> kako da napravimo
<Milan> Č-
<Milan> :S
<TdR91> ako hoćeš sve da pobrišeš
<TdR91> kucaj u terminal
<TdR91> sudo apt-get --purge remove wine playonlinux
<TdR91> i
<Milan> ne kontam kako samo meni nece
<nkls_> da li neko mozda zna, da li compiz moze da radi na 16 bit umesto 24bit? u pitanju je xorg-conf file.
<Milan> jel ima kaakv program da ti to uradis
<stereo_advance> nkls_: trebalo bi da može
<stereo_advance> mada sam ja davno sa tim baratao
<nkls_> stereo_advance, uh, meni treba detaljno kako da uradim
<stereo_advance> ne znam tačno šta se sve promenilo
<nkls_> stereo_advance, to bih uradio jer kada stavim 24bit, film koji gledam ima 'flickering'
<TdR91> Milan problem je što sam pokušao da instaliram dok sam ti objašnjavao :(
<TdR91> ja imam ubuntu 12.10
<nkls_> stereo_advance, kada prebacim na 16 flickering nestane, ali zato izgubim compiz :(
<stereo_advance> nkls_: sad sam na sastanku trenutno
<Milan> ja 04
<stereo_advance> ako ti niko ne pomogne, javiću se ja kasnije
<Milan> pa jel tebi uspelo
<Milan> TdR91: ?
<nkls_> stereo_advance, ok, super.
<TdR91> pa nije
<Milan> :S
<TdR91> kažem ti komplikovano je
<nkls_> TdR91, sta te muci?
<TdR91> world of tanks
<nkls_> igirca?
<nkls_> igrica*
<TdR91> ne mene nego Milana da
<TdR91> da
<Milan> sutra cu pokusati nesto.. ne vredi vise se muciti
<nkls_> TdR91, e, izvini sto sam se ovako ubacio
<nkls_> Milan, sta te muci?
<nkls_> jel ne mozes da pokrenes igru?
<nkls_> preko wine?
<Milan> izbaci
<Milan> odma gresku
<Milan> da
<nkls_> koju gresku?
<nkls_> kako pokreces igru?
<Milan> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/36/fG/3eSGv7XG/1/---2012-10-03-183731.png
<Milan> cek da odem do wc
<nkls_> ok
<TdR91> pokušali smo i sa čistim wine i sa play on linux
<TdR91> i sa najnovijim wine
<nkls_> aha..
<TdR91> i sa wine koj ima patch za world of tanks
<nkls_> jel ste izbrisali mozda wine folder?
<TdR91> i ništa
<nkls_> jel ste pokusali sa tim?
<TdR91> zeza zato Å¡to je za interfejs potreban glupi internet explorer
<nkls_> hahahahahh!!!!
<nkls_> ne verujem XD
<TdR91> jbg
<nkls_> verovao ili ne, ja kada cujem da neko spomene 'internet explorer' meni to deluje otprilike.. nemoguce da to i dalje postoji, da se razvija XD
<TdR91> a ja sad imam problem oko mirrora za ubuntu u srbiji...
<TdR91> 12.10 neće da se update preko njega
<stereo_advance> možda treba da restartuje sistem
<TdR91> a preko us mirrora oće...
<TdR91> ne
<TdR91> nije u sistemu problem
<TdR91> nego u mirroru
<nkls_> TdR91, probaj neki drugi, jel ti stoji na 'Main'?
<stereo_advance> mislim na igricu
<TdR91> a to
<TdR91> ne verujem
<TdR91> nkls_ kažem ti oće preko us mirrora
<TdR91> al je spor...
<nkls_> ja bih izbrisao folder .wine, ponovo instalirao igricu sa programom wine i to iz konzole
<nkls_> TdR91, jel si probao neki drugi, neki koji je najbrzi?
<nkls_> znas kako to da ispitas, proveris?
<TdR91> da
<nkls_> ok
<nkls_> stereo_advance, kada ce da ti se zavrsi sastanak?
<stereo_advance> ne znam
<nkls_> jel mozes da pobegnes?
<nkls_> XD
<stereo_advance> ne
<stereo_advance> ja sam glavni lektor u libre magazinu
<stereo_advance> kako ja da pobegnem
<nkls_> aha, znaci ti cekas druge XD?
<nkls_> stereo_advance, jel ti bese imas 14 godina?
<stereo_advance> da 30
<nkls_> jel kod tebe radi neki klinac od 14?
<Milan> evo me
<nkls_> i?
<Milan> ma nista
<Milan> ebem ti igricu
<Milan> 3h za dz se mucio
<nkls_> Milan, jel imas nesto vazno u tom dir-u .wine?
<Milan> ima wine gecko
<Milan> i c++ 2008
<nkls_> jel ti to treba>?
<nkls_> ?
<Milan> i ie8 explorer
<Milan> al nesto zeza
<Milan> nzm vise nista
<nkls_> jel ti trebaju te stvari u .wine dir-u?
<Milan> ne znam.. to sam instalirao kad sam pokusavao install
<Milan> wot
<nkls_> ok, znaci nemas nista vazno u njemu
<nkls_> evo sta bih ja uradio na tvom mestu:
<nkls_> izbrisao dir .wine i ponovo instalirao igricu
<Milan> gde se nalazi dir .wine
<nkls_> on je sakriven
<nkls_> nalazi se u /home direktorijumu
<nkls_> kucas u konzoli ls -all
<Milan> ls: не могу да приступим all: No such file or directory
<nkls_> kucas: ls -all
<nkls_> kucaj cd pa, onda lupi enter
<Milan> sta sad
<nkls_> to ti je home folder i tu se izmedju ostalog nalaze skriveni folderi, komanda, -all je da ti prikaze sve foldere i skrivene
<nkls_> brisi taj folder .wine
<Milan> da, prikazao je
<nkls_> rm -rf .wine
<Milan> ali u tom
<TdR91> ako oćeš da izbrišeš folder ideš samo rm -rf ~/.wine
<TdR91> moram da idem
<Milan> izbrisao sam
<Milan> ja skroz win
<Milan> e
<nkls_> Milan, ako ne zuris, mozemo zajedno da probamo da instaliramo igru, TdR91 je otisao
<nkls_> znaci nemas vise .wine?
<Milan> cek
<bitlord> btw. sta je -all pojma nemam neka -a + -l + -l  (inace ls -a  prikazuje skrivene .files  ili ls --all   a ls -al  prikazuje skrivene + long listing )
<Milan> nista
<Milan> mi ne prikaze
<Milan> kad kucam rm
<Milan> ne izbrise
<stereo_advance> nkls_: ima klinac od 11
<Milan> a ima kad pokrenem
<Milan> wot
<stereo_advance> što pitaš
<nkls_> mislis nema vise .wine?
<Milan> ima
<Milan> kad pokrenem wot installer
<Milan> pise azurira se
<Milan> home/milan/.wine
<nkls_> stereo_advance, cuo sam za tog klinca, mali a vec pise clanak, svaka cast!
<stereo_advance> e da samo piše članak...
<Milan> tu sam do 1
<Milan> 0
<stereo_advance> dobar je mali
<stereo_advance> video sam ga sad kad je bio SFD
<nkls_> Milan, cekaj, jel nisi uspeo da izbrises .wine?
<Milan> ne
<nkls_> zasto?
<stereo_advance> mislim da će biti i njegova slika u novom broju časopisa
<Milan> kad ukucam ono rm
<stereo_advance> dok drži uvodno predavanjeć
<stereo_advance> *predavanje
<Milan> nista se ne desava
<Milan> sta je to stereo_advance  ? za linux?
<stereo_advance> da
<Milan> nista se ne desava, samo prebaci u sledece
<nkls_> Milan, koliko ti je konzolni rezim poznat i komande u njemu?
<TdR91> Å¡ta je problem?
<Milan> nece da izbrise
<Milan> wine
<Milan> preko komande sto si dao
<Milan> nkls_:  jutros sam install
<Milan> ubuntu
<stereo_advance> komanda je sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
<stereo_advance> i ako ne izbaci grešku ne znači da je nije obrisao :)
<Milan> tako reci :P
<Milan> ne izbaci nista
<Milan> samo prebaci u novu liniju
<stereo_advance> uradi sad ls -a
<Milan> jesam
<nkls_> Milan, ovo ti je prvo susretanje sa ubuntu-linux sistemom, licno?
<Milan> ne
<Milan> pre 1 godinu sam isto instalirao na komp al je bio slab
<Milan> pa sam vratio na xp
<stereo_advance> jel ti u listi prikazuje .wine
<Milan> mislio sam da ce moci world of tenks pa sam se prebacio
<Milan> ne
<stereo_advance> dakle obrisan je
<stereo_advance> ;)
<Milan> ok
<nkls_> cekaj da vidim prvo na wine sajtu da li on podrzava i kako radi ta igra
<Milan> sta sad
<Milan> podrzava
<Milan> vec su je instalirali ljudi samo nzm sto meni nece
<stereo_advance> podržava ima bronse status
<nkls_> znaci proverio si
<nkls_> ok
<stereo_advance> ako mu TdR91 nije pomogao...
<nkls_> Milan, ako ti je izbrisan folder .wine
<stereo_advance> a Å¡to si brisao .wine???
<nkls_> pokreni ponovo tu igricu kroz termina sa wine komadnom da se instalira
<stereo_advance> jer si obrisao sva podešavanja koja si imao
<stereo_advance> a možda i više nego što treba
<nkls_> mozda mu je .wine pravio problem
<TdR91> nije
<TdR91> igra je problem
<nkls_> ja uglavnom prvo to uradim pa posle sve ostalo
<nkls_> od toga krenem
<nkls_> TdR91, sto je igra problem?
<TdR91> instalirali smo sve potrebne i nepotrebne programe i biblioteke
<TdR91> i ništa
<TdR91> konfigurisali glsl
<TdR91> i ništa
<TdR91> mislim to nije ni trebalo za interfejs
<nkls_> jel ste probali sa brisanjem .wine?
<Milan> nzm sta bih rekao
<TdR91> ne ali smo probali sa play on linux
<nkls_> Milan, molimte, probaj sada ovako nista te ne kosta
<nkls_> ako ste sve do sada probali, probaj i ovo, vrlo je prosto
<TdR91> i možda je fora što ljudi koji su uspeli to da poteraju imaju x86 sistem
<Milan> isto
<TdR91> ajde moram da idem sad stvarno
<Milan> da TdR91
<Milan> i sto
<Milan> su instalirali
<nkls_> TdR91, poz :)
<Milan> na stare os
<Milan> 10.10
<Milan> kad je bio wine 1.3
<Milan> nista, nema igranja i to je to
<nkls_> Milan, znaci probao si sada .wine setup.exe
<nkls_> ?
<Milan> da
<Milan> pokreno installer
<nkls_> i sta se desi?
<Milan> azuriro se wine
<nkls_> ok, dobro
<Milan> i izbacilo istu gresku
<nkls_> dobro i dalje
<nkls_> onu sa onim prozorom?
<Milan> da
<nkls_> bez veze
<nkls_>  wine --version
<nkls_> kucaj ovo u terminalu
<nkls_> jel si se smorio?
<Milan> 15.1
<Milan> 4
<nkls_> 1.5.14?
<stereo_advance> nkls_: e da samo vidiš koliko je to log da se natera ta igrica da radi
<stereo_advance> od 5 popodne se ćeraju
<nkls_> cekaj, sta znaci 'log'. u ovom slucaju?
<nkls_> stereo_advance, izvini, sada sam ukapirao
<nkls_> sorry
<nkls_> kapiram, oni se ceraju od 5 popodne
<nkls_> wow!
<nkls_> jadan :(
<nkls_> mislim bas su bili uporni :(
<stereo_advance> problem je što je njemu sveža instalacija
<stereo_advance> a dugo nije radio na ubuntu
<stereo_advance> a tdr baš piči igre na ubuntu
<stereo_advance> zapravo samo zbog toga je i stavio ubuntu
<nkls_> a, ja se umesao kao da znam :(
<stereo_advance> inače bi furao nešto drugo
<stereo_advance> tdr-u je mašina spremna i zna kako da je namesti
<stereo_advance> a milan tek treba da je namesti
<stereo_advance> to je najveći problem
<stereo_advance> ko zna Å¡ta mu od paketa fali
<nkls_> kako je dobar TdR91, nije  mi prigovorio u smislu.. ej, mi to radimo od 5 popodne, a ti sada dosao i kao, satro wine ovo ono :(
<stereo_advance> znam čoveka ;)
<nkls_> stereo_advance, kapiram, kapiram
<stereo_advance> a to sam rekao samo da vam skratim muke
<stereo_advance> neka prvo ispodešava sistem a posle će lagano
<Milan> ma opusteno
<nkls_> da, to je mnogo sati za konfiguraciju
<Milan> pa verovatno
<Milan> da da
<Milan> ja ga nisam ni restartovao
<Milan> posle upate
<Milan> '.'
<Milan> -.-
<nkls_> a????
<nkls_> zasto to nisi uradio???
<Milan> nisam stigao
<Milan> :
<Milan> S:
<nkls_> :((
<Milan> pokusacu sutra
<Milan> opet
<Milan> sve
<Milan> znam sad i sam..
<Milan> sve..
<Milan> odoh laku noc
<nkls_> naravno, nemoj da odustajes, budi uporan
<nkls_> Milan, laku noc
<nkls_> stereo_advance, oce li taj sastanak uskoro off?
<stereo_advance> sad je tema razno
<nkls_> sta je posle 'razno'?
<stereo_advance> a ja sam na minimumu
<stereo_advance> ništa
<nkls_> kuci?
<stereo_advance> zvanični deo je upravo završen
<nkls_> super, znaci nema jos puno?
<stereo_advance> nema
<nkls_> :))
<stereo_advance> mada su i meni baterije prazne
<nkls_> :(
<stereo_advance> a za compiz treba da povučem sećanje...
<nkls_> stereo_advance, kapiram
<stereo_advance> jer sam zadnji put koristio compiz još na 10.10
<nkls_> nista, onda cemo ako ne resim veceras sa vladap probati sutra
<stereo_advance> a napisao sam ti ranije da se mnogo toga promenilo
<vladap> tu sam
<nkls_> vladap, poz
<stereo_advance> osim toga ne koristim ubuntu
<vladap> pozz....\
<vladap> sta te muci
<nkls_> vladap, jel si procitao moju poslednju poruku koju sam ti napisao privatno?
<vladap> da
<nkls_> evo da rezimiram...
<nkls_> kada podesim xorg-conf da radi na 16bit tada nemam flickering dok gledam filmove. to su one ravne, providne linije kada se scena menja, ili je brza.
<nkls_> ali takodje nemam ni compiz, nestane
<nkls_> kada stavim na 24, sto je i podrazumevajuci, tada imam flickering i imam i compiz
<nkls_> moje pitanje je: da li mogu nekako da namestim da mi radi sa 16bit a da i dalje imam compiz
<vladap> ako smanjis sliku za gledanje filma da li se izgubi flickering na 24 bita
<nkls_> ne
<vladap> probaj da je smanjujes dok se ne izgubi (ako se izgubi)
<nkls_> nebitno je koliko je rez slike
<vladap> ne
<nkls_> nece, pojavi se flickerin i na rez 100x100
<vladap> ti smanjujes prozor
<nkls_> da
<nkls_> nekad
<vladap> cime gledas
<nkls_> mplayer, konzola
<vladap> jesi li probao vlc
<nkls_> jesam i u vlc nikako ne mogu da namestim velicinu fonta
<vladap> bez obzira na font ima li flick...
<nkls_> ili bude premali ili bude ogroman
<nkls_> nisam proveravao da li ima flickering
<vladap> to proveri
<nkls_> jer nisam mogao da namestim font i zbog toga
<nkls_> cekaj
<nkls_> jel mislis na gui vlc?
<vladap> da bi probali da razjasniomo zbog cega je flick
<vladap> da
<vladap> gui vlc
<nkls_> samo sec da instaliram
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> World of Tanks igra : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-world-of-tanks-igra
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> web translator : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-web-translator
<Milan> poz
<Milan> TdR91:
<Milan> izgleda sam skontao sta je problem
<Milan> world of tanks samo radi na 32 bitnom
<Milan> :)
<Milan> jer ie7 ne postoji za 64 bitni a to je potrebno da bi funkcionisala igra
<Milan> jel neko tu
<bitlord> ja ne koristim wine, ali mislim da u repo-u ima i 32bit verzija, samo ne znam kako se to na ubuntu instalira  mozda apt-get install wine.i386   ?
<Milan> sistem
<Milan> je 64 bitni
<Milan> jel moguce kako bez rezanj acd i novog osa
<Milan> da se instalira..
<bitlord> nema veze, on ce povuci sve potrebne zavisnosti da 32bit wine radi
<Milan> posto i nzm oce li prepoznati 32 bitni celu memoriju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 64 bitni sistem ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-64-bitni-sistem-ubuntu
<stereo_advance> wine:i386
<bitlord> vecina danasnjih distribucija podrzava multilib ili kako god vec ga zovu
<Milan> potrebno je ie7 instalirati.. a neda mu jer ne podrzava 64 bit
<bitlord> pa mozes instalirati 32bit i 64bit zajedno na 64bit system
<Milan> kako.. to te pitam
<Milan> da li mora rezanje ili kako :S
<bitlord> Milan, eto stereo_advance ima resenje (ja ne koristim ubuntu pa ne znam, a ni neki drugi debian based system)
<stereo_advance> ma i ja koristim slackware ali se sećam da kad sam instalirao neke programe ranije
<stereo_advance> sve ide isto samo se stavi :i386 na kraju da bi instalirao 32bitnu verziju na 64bitni sistem
<boris_c> linux pitanje: ako instaliram na 12.04 stariju verziju vsftpd paketa, da li će je update pregaziti sa verzijom iz repozitorija?
<Milan> stereo_advance:
<Milan> evo sad pokusavam instalirati
<Milan> tako wine
<Milan> tako kucam
<bitlord> boris_c, verovatno, ali moguce da mozes nekako da je maskiras
<Milan> i za ie?
<stereo_advance> Milan: e to već ne znam jer je to malo sprecifično za wine
<Milan> pa sve mi ukloni
<bitlord> boris_c, mozda ovo http://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<Milan> stereo_advance:  kad ukuca za iwne
<Milan> sve mi pakete uklanja :O
<Milan>  i386 1.5.14-0ubuntu1 [1061 kB] Преузимам:3 http://ba.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main libcdparanoia0 i386 3.10.2+debian-10ubuntu1 [56,6 kB] Преузимам:4 http://ba.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main libtheora0 i386 1.1.1+dfsg.1-3ubuntu2 [352 kB] Преузимам:5 http://ba.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main libvisual-0.4-0 i386 0.4.0-4 [109 kB] Преузимам:6 http://ba.archive.ubuntu.com/ubu
<boris_c> to je to, hvala
<stereo_advance> zato Å¡to uklanja 64bit verziju i postavlja 32bit
<Milan> :S
<Milan> pa hoce li se
<bitlord> mozda i ne moze obe verzija da ima istovremeno (to sam mozda pobrkao za programe, ali za biblioteke radi sigurno)
<stereo_advance> skype se tako instalira
<stereo_advance> dakle može i za programe
<bitlord> ne znam, kako jedino da preimenuje izvrsni falj ili tako nesto posto nemas  /bin i bin64 npr.?  a za biblioteke imas  /lib i lib64 ili kako je vec sredjeno
<bitlord> posto nisam siguran bolje da dalje ne raspravljam o tome
<bitlord> mislim da ima dva instalirana istovremeno wine (32bit) i wine (64bit)
<stereo_advance> znam da se na ovaj način instalira 32bit program na 64bit sistem
<stereo_advance> a wine ni ja ne koristim odavno
<bitlord> to je ok
<stereo_advance> ni ja se ne usuđujem da dalje diskutujem
<stereo_advance> meni je čistokrvni 64bit sistem
<stereo_advance> za razliku od ubuntu-a ovde moram sam da nameštam multilib ako mi treba
<TdR91> jel koristi neko ovde 12.10?
<Milan> Beretta021: pa ti jos ovde :D
<Milan> jel neko tu
<Beretta021> Milan: ja sam dezuran ovde :)
<Milan> Da li znas
<Milan> Je li podrzava
<Milan> igra World of Tanks
<Milan> 64 bitni sistem
<Milan> jer sam na sve nacine pokusavao instalirat
<Beretta021> nemam pojma
<Milan> al izgleda ie7 je vazan faktor u tome
<Milan> a on ne moze d ase instalira na 64 bitnu..
<Beretta021> probaj Zero Balistics
<Milan> a ja nemam cd od 32 bitnog :/
<Beretta021> linux native
<Beretta021> igra
<Milan> sta?
<Milan> ma ja samo igram world of tanks
<Milan> ne igram drugo nista
<Milan> a ne obara mi se sistem
<Milan> samo zbog toga
<Milan> a nzm kako instalirati jos i win 7
<Milan> na ubuntu
<maletaski> Milan, vbox
<maletaski> đes Mario
<Milan> sta snjim?
<maletaski> pa instaliraj virtual box
<maletaski> pa u njemu win
<Milan> moze tako?
<maletaski> da
<Milan> treba cd
<Milan> ili nesto sl od win-a?
<Milan> ili je to virtuelna masina
<Milan> samo
<maletaski> pa da
<maletaski> treba ti win cd
<Milan> ok
<Milan> jel mozes
<Milan> dati upustvo
<maletaski> to je virtuelna mašina
<Milan> kako se radi
<Milan> da se ne zeznem nesto
<Milan> pa jel mogu igrati igru preko njeg
<Milan> ?
<maletaski> u vezi čega?
<Milan> msm na WOt
<maletaski> ah ček
<maletaski> pazi ovako
<Milan> posto wot ima 3.7gb
<Milan> da se skine
<maletaski> kad instaliraš win u vboxu
<maletaski> to ti je malte ne isto kao i običan win
<Milan> aha
<Milan> pa pitam jel se nece ugasiti
<maletaski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4xMjQnkrKc
<maletaski> evo ti uputstvo za vbox
<Milan> prilikom skidanja
<Milan> posto ima onaj
<Milan> alwaysonpc
<Milan> on se gasi svakih 10min
<maletaski> ko se gasi ?
<Milan> msm
<Milan> prekida program
<Milan> video sam kako se radi na ovom
<Milan> znaci hvala puno
<maletaski> nema problema
<Milan> i kako kad instaliram
<Milan> moram imati uvek cd
<Milan> kad pokrecem
<Milan> ili kako
<maletaski> misliš na win
<Milan> posto sam se bas uneo u world of tanks.. a dal ce da koci?
<Milan> da
<Milan> da
<Milan> na win
<maletaski> netreba ti posle ništa
<Milan> msm kako da pokrecem
<maletaski> njega isto kao da si instaliro
<Milan> kad se pali
<Milan> pojavice se da biram koji zelim da ulazim?
<maletaski> pa samo pokreneš iz menija
<maletaski> da
<Milan> msm oce trebati drajveri ili nesto sl?
<maletaski> znači klasična instalacija wina
<maletaski> samo Å¡to je u vboxu
<Milan> ok
<maletaski> a driveri ti ne trebaju
<Milan> pa kako cu
<maletaski> ima sve u samom vboxu
<Milan> igrat igricu
<Milan> bez graficke
<maletaski> ima sam vbox to
<maletaski> ja ga koristim za neke programe za projektovanje elektronike
<maletaski> koji neće da rade u linuxu
<Milan> ok
<Milan> znaci mogu sve isto koristiti
<maletaski> da
<Milan> mogu na net ici?
<Milan> hvala mnogo
<maletaski> ček bre ovo neka online igrica?
<Milan> da
<maletaski> o.O
<maletaski> pa šta će ti onda win?
<Milan> ne
<Milan> nije online
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> :D
<Milan> multyplayer
<maletaski> aha ok
<Milan> trtebas se registrovati
<Milan> pa je skines s neta
<Milan> i pokrenes..
<Milan> jel moze net msm trebam samo login da uradim
<maletaski> da može
<Milan> ok
<Milan> sad cu pokusati
<Milan> samo jos ovo pitanje
<maletaski> sve može kao da je normalno instaliran win na računaru
<Milan> kad se pokrene ono sve.. itd
<Milan> i kad zavrsi
<maletaski> da
<Milan> i kad zatrazi restart racunara
<Milan> jel se restartuje racunar
<Milan> ili samo u programu
<Milan> to
<maletaski> nemora
<maletaski> samo program
<Milan> aha ok
<maletaski> ugasiš i upališ
<Milan> budi tu
<Milan> da to zavrsim
<Milan> pa da uzivam
<Milan> i da idem vezbat prokletu matematiku
<Milan> http://www.elitesecurity.org/t448928-Kako-instalirati-WINDOWS-na-VirtualBox-probati-novi-Win
<maletaski> oho još jedan od školaraca :D
<Milan> vidim svi ga hvale
<lebron> zašto prokletu, da nje nema ne bi mogao ni igrati tu igru :P
<lebron> :o)
<Milan> jos jedna godina :)
<Milan> e sad da skontam
<maletaski> tačno lebron
<Milan> dal je instalirana
<maletaski> :D
<Milan> pise greska
<Milan> ne moze biti otvorena omg
<maletaski> šta greška?
<Milan> nisam ni video
<Milan> da ima na ubuntu software centru
<Milan> program :)
<maletaski> misliš vbox
<Milan> ne volim matematiku
<Milan> maletaski: ma nzm sta cu dalje to je problem
<Milan> je prijemni matematika I OVO STO sad ucimo
<Milan> da
<Milan> a na svakom faksu sto hocu
<Milan> evo skida se opet
<Milan> s neta 70mb a u centru 23
<maletaski> uh nemoj mene sa faksovima :D
<Milan> ma
<maletaski> beše to davno jbg :D
<Milan> verovatno cu
<Milan> u ns visoka skola strukovnih studija
<Milan> ili u zr
<Milan> informacione tehnologije
<Milan> i u ns je isti smer :)
<maletaski> a odakle si?
<Milan> Milici
<Milan> Republika Srpska
<maletaski> aha
<Milan> i zavisnik od eREpublike :D
<maletaski> bogami daleko
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zasto ne postoji podrska za js free browsere na forumu? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zasto-ne-postoji-podrska-za-js-free-browsere-na-forumu
<Milan> Istocna RS
<Milan> evo ga instaliran je
<Milan> idem naci cd od win 7
<Milan> xSD
<maletaski> ajd
<lebron> Milan , skoro pa komšije :)
<Milan> odakle si ti
<lebron> iz Srebre :)
<Milan> hehe
<Milan>  Опште
<Milan> izbaci mi nesto
<Milan> maletaski:
<maletaski> reci
<Milan> На Систем лист, због перформанса, виртуелних проџцесори машине не могу бити више од два пута физичких хоста (0). Умањити број виртуелних процесора.
<Milan> a nzm gde se nalazi
<maletaski> vidi u podešavanjima
<Milan> evo ga radi
<Milan> nesto mi je prikazalo za 24 bita nesto
<Milan> ma lol
<maletaski> ?
<Milan> cek ti dam sliku da vidis sta pise
<Milan> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3w/zu/xQBXfez/---2012-10-04-190624.png
<Milan> oce me jos nesto zezati
<bitlord> mozda trebas vise graficke memorije da odvojis?
<Milan> mozda
<bitlord> a ovo sto ti pise, kaze da pokusavas startati 64bit system na 32bit cpu (prosto receno)
<bitlord> imas 32bit system i vbox?
<Milan> 64bit
<Milan> na ubuntu
<Milan> ne razumem
<Milan> kad je ovaj 64 bitni i imo instaliran 64 bitni sistem
<Milan> ljolj
<Milan> ne razumem
<Milan> bitlord:
<Milan> da probam xp?
<Milan> valjda ce raditi world of tank
<bitlord> igre preko vbox-a, mozda i moze ima neka podrska za 3d akceleraciju ali ne znam tacno jel dovoljno za takve stvari (ako oces da se igras onda dualboot ili wine)
<Milan> problem je
<Milan> sto nzm kako
<Milan> prvi mi je ubuntu instaliran. . a preko wine pokusavao :)
<Milan> http://www.bosanskibrod.info/hardware-software/linux/95/?wap2
<Milan> bitlord:
<Milan> sve igre koje su OpenGL
<Milan> se mogu igrati
<bitlord> preko wine-a?
<Milan> preko virtual boxa
<Milan> ali direktx se ne moze instalirati
<Milan> e zamisli uspe ..
<Milan> i radi sve perfektno..
<Milan> jeste tu gdin maletaski  :P
<maletaski> tuj sam
<Milan> evo
<Milan> instalira se.. doslo do onog na kraju
<Milan> xp sam pokrenuo
<Milan> 7-ica nece nesto
<maletaski> pa dobro
<maletaski> dovoljan će biti i xp ja mislim
<Milan> DA.
<Milan> stavio sam 1.6gb
<Milan> 10gb hdd
<Milan> i graficku 256
<Milan> ja msm
<Milan> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/X54L/
<Milan> vaki mi je top lap
<Milan> sto je najgore
<Milan> nema drajvera za xp
<Milan> :)
<Milan> ima ipak :S
<bitlord> za vbox?
<Milan> uopste
<Milan> nasao sam drajver za graficku
<bitlord> vbox ne pristupa direktno hw-u ako se ne varam, nego koristi virtuelni hw. imas dodatni paket na njihovom sajtu sa driver-ima da proradi i 3d itd... mouse in/out bez ctrl  (jedino mislim da moze USB uredjajima da pristupi "direktno" i da ih koristis kao na pravom sistemu)
<bitlord> vrlo je vazno da znas za sta ti trebaju ako inastaliras xp na laptop  onda ne treba da pitas ovde, ako je za xp u vbox-u na ubuntu onda ti trebaju drugi driver-i ne ti koje ti mislis
<Milan> pa
<Milan> kad skinem s njega drajver tj udjem preko vboxa
<Milan> oce mi na taj instalirati ili
<bitlord> ne mozes da instaliras driver za graficku u vbox-u (bar ne za onu koju pc stvarno ima) nego neku "virtuelnu" a vbox preko nekih svojih "mehanizama" pristupa mozda GPU-u i obradjuje te zahteve ili ih emulira (pojma nemam kako radi)
<Milan> ok
<bitlord> moras instalirati Guest Additions
<Milan> gde
<Milan> ok
<Milan> zvuk radi
<bitlord> u vbox-u pokrenes winxp i imas iz menija cak da pozoves install guest additions, ako nemas ISO on ce sam da skine sa net-a i montira kao cdrom i pokrene neki setup ja mislim
<bitlord> menija kao vbox menija
<Milan> ok
<bitlord> zaboravio sam gde je tacno ali taj prozor u kome je win (guest) mora imati gore neki panel sa par menija
<Milan> samo
<Milan> nema za graficku drajver
<lebron> Devices>Install Guest Additions...
<Milan> gde se to nalazi?
<Milan> jer mi je sve normalno
<Milan> kao da sam instalirao
<Milan> xp
<Milan> udjem u net normalno
<lebron> rezolucija se sama prilagođuje veličini prozora?
<Milan> da
<Milan> evo skidam
<Milan> sad mozzilu
<Milan> samo mi treba drajver
<lebron> za Å¡ta?
<Milan> graficku
<lebron> pa lijemo ti je bitlord objasnio da ne treba
<Milan> pa treba mi za igru
<bitlord> Milan, jedino guest additions, driver za grafiku koju ti imas i da mozes instalirati nista ti ne znaci jer nece raditi u vbox-u
<Milan> ok
<bitlord> jer tvoj virtuelni sistem ne pristupa pravom hw. direktno nego koristi virtuelni hw.
<Milan> a i rezolucija za ostalo
<Milan> je premala
<bitlord> pa instaliraj guest additions pa ce sve biti OK
<Milan> ok
<bitlord> ali igranje igara u vbox-u, probaj ali ne verujem da ces imati puno srece sa time
<Milan> gde se nalazi
<Milan> devices
<Milan> ?
<bitlord> na tom prozoru gde ti je guest pokrenut
<Milan> ne vidim stvarno
<bitlord> http://www.greatboxee.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Virtual_Box___Install_Guest_Additions.png
<bitlord> ili kaze host + D  to je valjda  rctrl + d ?
<bitlord> desni CTRL + D ?
<Milan> nema mi toga
<Milan> sad cu tako pokusati
<bitlord> ili je alt isto desni
<bitlord> ne koristim odavno vbox, pa sam sve pozaboravljao
<Milan> desni ctrl + d
<Milan> ali mi se pokrene u ovom
<Milan> toooo boze
<Milan> moze , evo skida se :D
<Milan> za WOrld of tanks
<Milan> bitlord:
<Milan> stisno sam, pise da ce se skinuti s neta
<Milan> i nista se ne desava
<Milan> evo ga
<Milan> instalirao se
<bitlord> pa download-uje u pozadini i kad zavrsi montirace ga
<Milan> da da
<Milan> bitlord:
<Milan> graficku je instalirao
<Milan> ali pise
<Milan> da monitor nije
<Milan> super
<Milan> sve je perfekt
<Milan> Hvala vam mnogo za ovo.
<Milan> Ide malo sporije download , za 3h tesko da ce skinuti
<Milan> odoh
<Milan> poz
<Milan> poz
<Milan> TdR91: uspeo sam zahvaljujuci maletaski  :)
<TdR91> preko virtualbox?
<maletaski> jel si uspeo
<Milan> da
<Milan> evo
<Milan> skida se igrica
<Milan> instalirali se svi drajver
<Milan> i
<TdR91> ok... nije najbolje rešenje ali šta da se radi... :)
<TdR91> meni se opet samoubio ubuntu
<Milan> pa
<Milan> bar da mogu igrati
<TdR91> pa sam ga reinstalirao na brzaka
<Milan> samo se nadam da nece blokirati
<TdR91> i izgleda da mi je ubacio boot preko UEFI
<Milan> pa verovatno preko wine-a podrzava wot samo 32 bita
<Milan> jer ie7 ne podrzava amd64
<Milan> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2S/8V/3gToDjlU/---2012-10-04-212757.png
<TdR91> maletaski jel znaš možda ko je zadužen za održavanje mirror servera na ETF-u?
<maletaski> nemam pojma
<Milan> ee TdR91  ili maletaski
<Milan> u
<Milan> gde da podesim web kamer
<Milan> na ubuntu
<TdR91> za Å¡ta ti treba?
<Milan> allow
<TdR91> ja mislim da bi trebala da radi out of the box ako je u pitanju skype
<Milan> npr preko skype ili chatroullete ne mogu da dozvolim
<Milan> niti bilo sta sl
<TdR91> mislim da bi trebala da radi bez podešavanja
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> web cam chees : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-web-cam-chees
<Milan> hm
<Milan> nzm zasto nece
<Milan> da prihvati kameru i na chatroullete
<Milan> namestio sam, radi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] web cam chees : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-web-cam-chees
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> error:unknown filesystem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-error-unknown-filesystem
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-05
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Najbolji izbor za Laptop do 300 evra : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-najbolji-izbor-za-laptop-do-300-evra
<Punky> dobro jutro dobri ljudi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Graficka kartica NVIDIA GeForce 7300gt : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-graficka-kartica-nvidia-geforce-7300gt
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prelazak sa 10.04. na 12.04.1 LTS : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-prelazak-sa-10-04-na-12-04-1-lts
<Milan> poz
<Milan> jesi tu bitlord
<Milan> ili TdR91
<Milan> ili bilo ko
<Milan> stereo_eeepc:
<Milan> stereo_advance:
<stereo_advance> ja ja, naturlih
<Milan> :D
<stereo_advance> sad slušam panteru
<Milan> uspeo sam preko vbox
<Milan> da pokrenem xp i pokrenem wot
<Milan> download
<Milan> skinulo do 2gb
<Milan> i stopiram i da krenem
<Milan> pise nedovoljno memorije na c
<Milan> a ima 9gb
<Milan> a treba za wot 3.7gb
<TdR91> Å¡ta bu
<TdR91> bi
<stereo_advance> VB nisam nikad koristio
<stereo_advance> niti ću :D
<Milan> pa ne razumem sto nece
<TdR91> nešto me pod*** ovaj smuxi
<Milan> da ide
<Milan> dalje
<Milan> imam 10gb memorije
<Milan> na c
<Milan> toliko sam stavio na virtuelnu memoriju
<Milan> a za wot treba 4gb
<Milan> i pise da nema dovoljno memorije
<TdR91> laže
<TdR91> kolko si mu virtuelnog rama stavio?
<Milan> 1.6gb
<TdR91> a kolko imaš?
<TdR91> fizičkog
<Milan> 4
<Milan> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/17/cl/4xmtEXSz/---2012-10-05-135920.png
<Milan> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/m/11M/2m7xYwsO/---2012-10-05-135905.png
<TdR91> nemam ideju Å¡ta mu je
<Milan> ni ja :/
<Milan> ne razumem
<bitlord> Milan, pa pise, imas 1.9 free a treba ti 4GiB
<Milan> da da
<Milan> cek
<Milan> videh i ja sad
<Milan> znaci moram izbrisati xp
<Milan> pa opet instalirati sa vise hdd
<Milan> jer ovo vidim da nije dosta
<bitlord> hm, mozda mozes pokusati ako podrzava da povecas image, pa onda nekim programom da povecas filesystem za windows-e
<Milan> hm
<Milan> tako
<Milan> stavio 30gb
<Milan> i 1.8 ram
<Milan> bitlord: jel usporava
<Milan> ova virtuelna masina sta fizicki racunar?
<bitlord> sta ti mislis? :D
<bitlord> usporava == trosi neke resurse
<Milan> msm jel steti
<Milan> sta
<bitlord> ?
<Milan> racunaru
<bitlord> procitaj ponovo pitanje, pa razmisli da li ti stvarno treba odgovor!
<Milan> :p
<Milan> e
<Milan> bitlord:
<Milan> ne razumem zasto nece da se poveca rezolucija, juce kad sam instalirao guest aditions , i sve .. stavilo mi rezoluciju na najvecu
<Milan> mogucu
<bitlord> nemam pojma, ne koristim vbox odavno
<Kostic> Milan, промени резолуцију екрана користећи механизме госта система.
<Milan> gde se nalazi to
<Kostic> Ако је Виндоус у питању, десни клик па изабери "Screen resolution" или како већ иде на Виндоусима.
<Milan> u virtual boxu
<Milan> da
<Milan> ali nece da pomer
<Milan> i
<Kostic> Не подешаваш резолуцију у виртуал боксу
<Milan> preko 800x600
<Kostic> већ на госту система
<Milan> znam
<Milan> nece da ide preko 800x600, nzm zasto
<bitlord> imas instaliran guest additions?
<Milan> da
<Milan> instalirao
<Milan> vec 5-i put
<Milan> i restartovao, i isto
<Milan> nzm zasto :/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Локација Јутуб сервера : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lokacija-jutub-servera
<Milan> jel tu neko
<Milan> maletaski:
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu i Telekomov Adsl : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-i-telekomov-adsl
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-06
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> teme : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-teme
<profiler1982> kostic evo me
<profiler1982> na ovoj ppa sam ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/kazam-team/unstable-series/ubuntu
<Kostic> Ево ме за минут, само да испушим цигару.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> teme i pozadine u razlicitim sesijama : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-teme-i-pozadine-u-razlicitim-sesijama
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Бој за Веснот - пренос сачуваних игара и профила : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-boj-za-vesnot-prenos-sacuvanih-igara-i-profila
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter Pomoc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ar9485-wireless-network-adapter-pomoc
<CrazyLemon> brok jesi ti "broker"? :)
<Beretta021> CrazyLemon: jeste
<CrazyLemon> Beretta021 tnx
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lubuntu 12.04 - problem sa abdejtom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-lubuntu-12-04-problem-sa-abdejtom
<Kostic> Крећем са надоградњом на 12.10 Бету 2 за пола сата... Wish me luck. :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lubuntu 12.04 - problem sa apdejtom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-lubuntu-12-04-problem-sa-abdejtom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lubuntu 12.04 - problem sa apdejtom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-lubuntu-12-04-problem-sa-apdejtom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> format hdd : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-format-hdd
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-07
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kompajliranje drajvera. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kompajliranje-drajvera
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa instalacijom ubuntua :( : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-instalacijom-ubuntua--16441
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Besplatni online kursevi... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-besplatni-online-kursevi
<stereo_advance> o/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zaboravljena lozinka... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zaboravljena-lozinka
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Cirilica! :D : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-cirilica-d
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Hemijske formule u LibreOffice Writer-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hemijske-formule-u-libreoffice-writer-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.04 64-bita, auto reboot : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-12-04-64-bita-auto-reboot
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Java za Google Chrome : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-java-za-google-chrome
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sociva/Lenses : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sociva-lenses
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-01
<Sceko> http://www.sceko.com/povecajte-preglede-na-svoje-youtube-snimake/
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-02
<vladap> zna li neko sta se desava sa ubuntu-rs.org? meni nije dostupan
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ju tub video zaobilaženje zabrane gledanja  za neke regione : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ju-tub-video-zaobilazenje-zabrane-gledanja-za-neke-regione
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Virtual SoundCard : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-virtual-soundcard
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nestaje ton na zadnjem priključku : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nestaje-ton-na-zadnjem-prikljucku
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lickanje Ubuntua u novijim izdanjima (10.04 +) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lickanje-ubuntua-u-novijim-izdanjima-10-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Frustracija zbog problema sa pretraživačima nakon instalacije OS Ubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-frustracija-zbog-problema-sa-pretrazivacima-nakon-instalacije-os-ubuntu-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] inicijativa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-inicijativa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Postavljanje srpkog okruženja : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-postavljanje-srpkog-okruzenja
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Medibuntu projekt je napušten : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-medibuntu-projekt-je-napusten
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> autohide unity launcher 12.04.3 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-autohide-unity-launcher-12-04-3
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Verzija ubuntua : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-verzija-ubuntua
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> libgtk3 i Anjuta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-libgtk3-i-anjuta
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Potreban Unity Programer : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-potreban-unity-programer
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 12.04 ne prepoznaje lozinku pri logovanju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-12-04-ne-prepoznaje-lozinku-pri-logovanju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu - neće da se podigne : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-nece-da-se-podigne
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Android : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-android
<Atlantic777> vladap: imamo izvesnih problema sa trenutnim serverom, a ne krpimo ga na ozbiljno jer se uskoro selimo
<lucke> ajmo ljudi pricajte nesto
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-05
<johnytherip> zdravo svima!
<johnytherip> Treba mi pomoc.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Privezak za prijavu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-privezak-za-prijavu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wine i PlayOnLinux ne pokrecu igrice : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wine-i-playonlinux-ne-pokrecu-igrice
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ati radeon 5450 Driver Problem. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ati-radeon-5450-driver-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> update problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-problem--18003
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kompaktibilnost programa sa Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kompaktibilnost-programa-sa-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> srpska distribucija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-srpska-distribucija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pražnjenje korpe Ubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-praznjenje-korpe-ubuntu-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Bootovanje sa eksternog HDDa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bootovanje-sa-eksternog-hdda
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-06
<vladap> \o/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa 12.04 - molim za pomoc! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-12-04-molim-za-pomoc
<brok> pozdrav
<uros1> :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Alias za određeni font : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-alias-za-odredeni-font
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Alias za određeni font : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-alias-za-odredeni-font
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Alias za određeni font : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-alias-za-odredeni-font
<z0ran> Atlantic777, si tu
<Atlantic777> tu
<z0ran> Atlantic777, editovo sam polls/models.py bas kao u dokumentaciji, zatim settings.py i dodao polls, medjutim prilikom "python manage.py sql polls" kaze mi da "Poll is not defined' ne razumem zasto
<z0ran> u stavri "NameError: name 'Poll' is not defined
<z0ran> "
<Atlantic777> hajde okači mi models.py
<z0ran> cek
<z0ran> Atlantic777, http://nopaste.me/paste/17346619295251be5feac7d
<Atlantic777> A šta kaže za ./manage.py syncdb
<Atlantic777> nisam viđao ovu grešku
<z0ran> NameError: name 'Poll' is not defined
<z0ran> evo i settings.py http://nopaste.me/paste/12060509765251bef3906b5
<z0ran> instaled-apps samo
<Atlantic777> daj mi hierarhiju foldera sa: tree
<z0ran> manage.py  my_app  mysite  polls
<z0ran> je l to, to...u virtualenv sam
<Atlantic777> Koliki ti je problem da mi zapakuješ ceo projekat u neku arhivu i pošalješ? :D
<z0ran> k
<Atlantic777> jao čekaj bre...
<z0ran> nasao sam na jednio mesto kao da je bug u documentaciji...ali cisto sumnjam
<Atlantic777> class Choice:, smakni indentaciju za jedan nivo ulevo
<z0ran> aha
<Atlantic777> ovako ispada da je Choice unutar klase Poll i tu imaš definisano polje za spoljašnji ključ na model Poll koji u tom trenutku još nije definisan
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran da si to hteo da uradiš
<Atlantic777> ti ili bilo ko ko je pisao dokumentaciju
<z0ran> CommandError: App with label Poll could not be found. Are you sure your INSTALLED_APPS setting is correct?
<Atlantic777> zanimljivo, u settings.py ti  je navedeno polls a ne Poll kao ime aplikacije
<Atlantic777> ipak mi pošalji, tako će biti najbezbolnije :)
<z0ran> k
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-01
<BojanSD> imam problem instalirao sam ubuntu 14.04 i nemam ton
<BojanSD> moze li neko da mi pomogne
<TildaTurn> vidi dali nije mute * isključeno
<BojanSD> nije, sve je tu ukljičeno
<TildaTurn> klik na aplet za zvuk. imaš tamo i ceo mixer
<BojanSD> mozda ima neke veza sa mizuckom kartom stara je dosta, ali pod Win7 je radila OK
<TildaTurn> pa .. ne znam. ne bi trebalo ali ..
<BojanSD> sve ostalo radi odlicno ali nema tona
<TildaTurn> imaš tamo neki applet za zvuk? vidi mixer
<stereo_advance> proveri prvo da li je sistem 'vidi'
<BojanSD> ok sada cu da pogledam
<stereo_advance> mada nisam ubuntu expert a ni unity ne poznajem
 * TildaTurn također
<stereo_advance> ali znamo terminal tako da... ;)
<BojanSD> ne vredi nece, ne mogu nikako da da podesim zvuk
<TildaTurn> si video mixer?
<TildaTurn> aj install gnome-alsamixer
<TildaTurn> ili. ček. kucaj u terminal alsamixer
<TildaTurn> i onda f6
<TildaTurn> i tamo nađi svoju karticu
<TildaTurn> ne mošš odustati posle 13min. :)
<stereo_advance> verujem da je na ubuntu pulseaudio
<stereo_advance> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-02
<nalog> de ste picke stigo zdravko colic
<kaps> ima li koga ?
 * kaps je car
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-04
<BojanSD> Molim vas za pomoć. Pre nedelju dana sam instalirao Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, sve radi odlično, osim tona. Nikako ne mogu to da sredim, a pokušavao sam na više načina.
<BojanSD> Pretpostavljam da je problem što u računaru imam integisanu karticu koja ne radi i yamaha karticu koja je dosta stara ali odlično je radila pod OS Win7
<TildaTurn> probaj >
<TildaTurn> sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<BojanSD> ok
<TildaTurn> svet too u terminal
<BojanSD> ok
<TildaTurn> sve?
<TildaTurn> sve*
<TildaTurn> i
<TildaTurn> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<BojanSD> samo da proverim...
<BojanSD> sada da ubacim
<BojanSD> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<TildaTurn> da
<BojanSD> ok
<BojanSD> jel samo to
<TildaTurn> da, i reboot. za svaki slučaj
<BojanSD> evo sada ću da proverim da li radi
<TildaTurn> i vrati se
<BojanSD> ok
<BojanSD> uhhh neće
<maletaski> BojanSD, da nisi Smederevac možda ?
<BojanSD> jesam
<maletaski> hehe
<TildaTurn> si reboot komp??
<maletaski> komšija a?
<BojanSD> nisam
<TildaTurn> aj rebbot
<maletaski> o čem se radi?
<BojanSD> ma salb sam sa linuxom
<maletaski> nema zvuka
<BojanSD> nema
<TildaTurn> Molim vas za pomoć. Pre nedelju dana sam instalirao Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, sve radi odlično, osim tona. Nikako ne mogu to da sredim, a pokušavao sam na više načina.
<maletaski> ček da pročitam
<maletaski> aha dve zvučne
<BojanSD> pa imam u kompu 2 kartice
<BojanSD> da
<maletaski> moraš nekako ovu integrušu da isključiš
<BojanSD> integrisana ne radi
<maletaski> ok
<BojanSD> da
<TildaTurn> u alsamixer možeš da podesišš
<maletaski> saće smislimo nešto
<BojanSD> ali kako
<BojanSD> probao sam
<maletaski> ček se setim samo kako beše
<TildaTurn> kucaj u terminal >
<TildaTurn> alsamixer
<maletaski> aj probaj sa alsamixerom
<BojanSD> ali kada izadjem opet
<TildaTurn> pa onda
<BojanSD> pamti samo integrisanu
<TildaTurn> f6
<maletaski> jel ti proradi kad podesiš u alsamixeru?
<TildaTurn> i tamo podesi
<BojanSD> ne
<maletaski> aha
<TildaTurn> ili probaj u bios da isključiš
<maletaski> ček onda
<TildaTurn> ako može
<maletaski> da to bi bilo najbolje
<BojanSD> pa u biosu je bila isključena dok sam imao OS win7, trebalo bi da je jš uvek isključena, jer tamo nisam dirao ništa
<maletaski> kako beše ubuntu 14.04 koristi pulse
<maletaski> jel imaš instaliran pavucontrol?
<BojanSD> nemam
<maletaski> aj instaliraj
<TildaTurn> a reko ti da install
<BojanSD> ako nije doašao sa Ubuntu u kompletu
<maletaski> nije
<BojanSD> ok
<BojanSD> a daa
<maletaski> jel ti stoji za repoe main server?
<BojanSD> to sam uradio već
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> otvori onda pavucontrol
<BojanSD> objasni mi, početnika za linux
<maletaski> aha ček
<maletaski> da se setim
<maletaski> :P
<maletaski> uh tu beše unity
<maletaski> traši u podešavanjima
<maletaski> sistema
<BojanSD> ok
<maletaski> jel si našao?
<maletaski> nemam ubuntu pa neznam napamet
<maletaski> aj da malo ubrzamo i olakšamo
<BojanSD> jeste da se mučim sa zvučnom, ali u svemu je bolji od Win7 i ako ovo sredim nida više na Win
<maletaski> skini i instaliraj ovo
<TildaTurn> http://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/pavucontrol//screenshot.png
<maletaski> http://www.teamviewer.com/sr/download/linux.aspx
<BojanSD> ok
<maletaski> pa javi kad instaliraš
<TildaTurn> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/pavucontrol/
<maletaski> i ja sam imao isti problem sa dve zvučne i ubuntom
<maletaski> al da me ubiješ sad nemogu se setim kako sam podešavao
<maletaski> davno beše
<maletaski> a plus unity nikad nisam koristio
<BojanSD> ovo i je samo slika
<BojanSD> http://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/pavucontrol//screenshot.png
<maletaski> da to je slika tog programa
<TildaTurn> pa da slika. to znači da ima GUI za podešavanje
<maletaski> kako izgleda
<maletaski> u ovom delu se podešava zvuk
<maletaski> iz kog dela SD-a si?
<maletaski> ja sam na karađorđevom brdu (redut)
<BojanSD> Papazovac
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> ti si četvrti smederevac za koga znam da koristi linux :)
<maletaski> Å¡ta uradi?
<BojanSD> evo
<maletaski> ima li napretka?
<BojanSD> da instaliram još teamviewer
<maletaski> aj
<BojanSD> pa ne mogu da ga nadjem preko softverskog centra
<BojanSD> a skinuo sam ga
<maletaski> ček malo sad
<maletaski> jel si skinuo deb?
<BojanSD> da
<maletaski> onnda pogledaj u downloads
<BojanSD> tu je
<maletaski> samo dvoklik na taj deb
<maletaski> i on se instalira
<BojanSD> ok
<maletaski> jel si koristio nekad teamviewer?
<BojanSD> jesam
<maletaski> e ok onda znaš proceduru
<BojanSD> spajamo se
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> samo mi daj na private pass
<BojanSD> ok
<BojanSD> samo da se instalira, nešto je usporio
<maletaski> ok kad završi
<BojanSD> u levom uglu piše da je instaliran, a u desnom ponovo instaliraj
<BojanSD> nešto nije uredu
<maletaski> to je to
<maletaski> instaliran je
<BojanSD> maa
<maletaski> zatvori sad taj prozor
<BojanSD> nema ikonice
<BojanSD> ok
<maletaski> nađi je sad u programi
<maletaski> internet
<maletaski> tj aplications
<BojanSD> sve ok
<BojanSD> radi
<maletaski> jel ima
<BojanSD> Å¡ta sada
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> daj mi pass
<BojanSD> 7045
<maletaski> treba mi prvo onaj prvi broj
<BojanSD> ok
<BojanSD> 888 157 979
<maletaski> e to
<BojanSD> probaj dali ima zvuk sad
<BojanSD> vidiš li ovo
<BojanSD> nema
<BojanSD> jel ima zvuka sad  ne hm bravo radi
<BojanSD> ima aaaazvuk sad? imaaaa svaka čast
<BojanSD> bravo
<BojanSD> hvala
<maletaski> nema na čemu
<maletaski> bitno da radi
<BojanSD> e sada ne bi da budem bezobrazan
<maletaski> reci
<BojanSD> zamolio bi te
<BojanSD> pošto mi je na izdisaju hdd
<maletaski> da
<BojanSD> našao sam dobar pa bi ovih dana da ga promenim i imaću opet ovaj problem
<maletaski> nema problema tu sam ja
<BojanSD> možeš li da napišeš šta si sve uradio
<BojanSD> ili da te tada cimnem
<maletaski> uh misliš da sam ja zapamtio
<BojanSD> da mi pponvo podesiš
<BojanSD> hahaha
<BojanSD> u pravu si
<maletaski> slobodno kad budeš zamenio
<BojanSD> iskren da budem instalirao sam Ubuntu, samo da bi ga probao, pre nego Å¡to zamenim hdd
<maletaski> pazi ja sam na linuxu još od 2007
<BojanSD> ali oduševio sam se kako radi, mnogo je brži od Win7
<maletaski> i ne pada mi na pamet da menjam
<BojanSD> svaka čast
<maletaski> raznorazne distroe sam koristio
<maletaski> i sad sam se zadržo na debianu
<BojanSD> ma ja sam se danas pokidao dok nisam instalirao skype
<maletaski> e to na linuxu je malko zaebato
<BojanSD> on je čini mi se za jače mašine
<maletaski> ja ga lično ne koristim pa nemam pojma
<BojanSD> moj komp je dosta star
<BojanSD> ali Ubuntu razbija
<maletaski> koja konfiguracija
<maletaski> ima i mnogo bržih od ubunta
<BojanSD> P4 ilntel 2,4GHz, 2GB DDR, grafika 512MB
<maletaski> pa i nije tako loša
<maletaski> mošda bolje da instaliraš lubuntu
<BojanSD> o je maksimum za njega ne može više ništa da se unapredi na njemu
<maletaski> ili xubuntu
<BojanSD> hmmm
<BojanSD> pa Å¡ta je bolje
<maletaski> pa sve zavisi od ukusa
<maletaski> naj lakši je lubuntu
<maletaski> naj manje resursa koristi
<BojanSD> a jel on ima isti princip rada ko i Ubuntu
<maletaski> ali pošto imaš 2GB rama
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> to ti je isto ubuntu
<maletaski> samo drugačije okruženje
<BojanSD> aha
<maletaski> pogledaj na youtubu
<BojanSD> ok
<maletaski> ima dosta snimaka o njima
<maletaski> pa vidi šta ti se više sviđa
<BojanSD> a kako mogu da stvim ikonice na desktop
<maletaski> e to nemožeš sa unity
<BojanSD> nikako ne mogu sa start linije da ih prebacim
<BojanSD> Å¡ta da uradim
<maletaski> na linuxu ti je sve totalno drugačije
<BojanSD> uhhh vidim
<BojanSD> ma uporam sam ja
<maletaski> ti na jednom ubuntu možeš da imaš koliko oćeš različitih okruženja
<BojanSD> dovoljno mi što mi kom sada radi mnogo opuštenije
<maletaski> unity gnome kde lxde
<maletaski> samo polako nauči ćeš
<maletaski> i ja sam tako bio u početku
<maletaski> ja recimo sad trenutno imam dosta jaku konfiguraciju
<BojanSD> jel u terminalu da kucam
<maletaski> i sve leti na njoj
<maletaski> Å¡ta?
<BojanSD> eeee
<maletaski> a?
<BojanSD> ma meni ckne lap top, pa sada hdd...
<BojanSD> na kompu
<maletaski> aha
<BojanSD> a hteo sam da nabavim noviji komp,
<maletaski> meni recimo i ćerka koristi linux
<BojanSD> medjutim sačekaću neko vreme
<maletaski> jedino mi sin još uvek na xp
<BojanSD> moji klinci mi se danas pobunili
<BojanSD> žale se što nemogu da igraju one male online igrice
<maletaski> ima jedan tip ovde negde u sd
<maletaski> prodaje dobre konfiguracije polovne
<maletaski> nisu skupe
<BojanSD> da ne misliš na Kuzmu
<BojanSD> polovne
<maletaski> ne kuzma
<maletaski> http://www.kupujemprodajem.com/113153-1-zeljko-svi-oglasi.htm?action=list&data%5Buser_id%5D=113153&data%5Bpage%5D=1&data%5Blist_type%5D=user
<maletaski> željko
<BojanSD> nisam čuo za nejga
<maletaski> a možda i jeste kuzma :P
<maletaski> neznam mu pravo ime
<maletaski> ima dobar računar za nekih 40 evra
<BojanSD> to je stvarno povoljno
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> dva jezgra
<maletaski> 2GB rama
<maletaski> jedino neznam kave su grafike
<BojanSD> pa šta misliš o njoj?
<TildaTurn> BojanSD, streba ti prvo hard-nov :) .. a  onaj što imaš je dovoljno jak za linux
<BojanSD> bar 1gb
<maletaski> da za linux će da tera bez problema
<TildaTurn> ja vozim gentoo na takvom istom
<TildaTurn> samo imam manje rama
<maletaski> eh gentoo
<maletaski> :P
<TildaTurn> ša, ne veruješ? :)
<maletaski> ma verujem
<BojanSD> ma ja sam se namučio da nadjem HDD pošto se radi o sata
<maletaski> lako je terati gentoo
<BojanSD> i našo sam 2
<TildaTurn> ček da se ulogujem na taj
<maletaski> Å¡to muka
<maletaski> imam ja jedan viška
<BojanSD> od 40 gb i od 160 gb
<maletaski> od 250GB
<BojanSD> pa stari su i skoro svi neispravni
<maletaski> ček sata ili sata2
<tilda_> Linux box 3.14.14-gentoo #2 SMP Thu Aug 7 03:55:21 CEST 2014 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<BojanSD> ma neee
<BojanSD> lupam ata
<maletaski> e to već da
<BojanSD> iz paistorije
<maletaski> :D
<BojanSD> praistorije
<maletaski> mada imam i ata tri komada
<maletaski> neznam od koliko su
<maletaski> u starom kompu
<BojanSD> probaću ova 2 ovaj od 40 skoro da nije radio, dao mi ga je drug, a ovaj od 160gb nema bad sektora...
<maletaski> tilda_ pa kad prilikom kompajliranja gentoo-a podesiš sve prema tvojoj mašini onda je lako :D
<TildaTurn> e pa ..
<maletaski> i meni je arch radio ok na staroj mašini
<TildaTurn> nije baš lako jer traje, ali vredi čekati :)
<maletaski> sa sve gnomom 2
<maletaski> zanam :)
<maletaski> *znam
<BojanSD> nego kako beše sa ovim prečicama za desktop
<maletaski> odo da pogledam još jednu epizodu serije pa u krevet
<BojanSD> ok
<maletaski> nema to u tvom ubuntu
<maletaski> sorry
<maletaski> :)
<BojanSD> Hvala
<maletaski> np
<BojanSD> Pozdrav
<maletaski> laku noć
<BojanSD> laku noć
<TildaTurn> BojanSD, valjalo bi češće da navraćaš na irc. a ne samo kad je problem. tako ćeš brže učiti
<BojanSD> upravu si
<BojanSD> ja sam ama baš pravi početnika što se tiče linuxa
<TildaTurn> BojanSD, sad si preko browsera na irc?
<BojanSD> da
<TildaTurn> imaš tamo irc klijent pa idi preko njega. preglednije, praktičnije, imaš logove itd
<BojanSD> ok hvala
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-05
<TildaTurn> verovatno je hexchat
<cigara> Поздрав, има ли кога?
<turbs> pozz ima li koga?:)
<kikero> hi
#ubuntu-rs 2015-09-28
<nebojsa77> oce li ko napisati sta
<mina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmxUgnu1TT0
<mina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmxUgnu1TT0
<mina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmxUgnu1TT0
<mina> v
<mina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmxUgnu1TT0
<mina> samo za meku
<Kostic> nebojsa77: а шта би ти волео да чујеш? :D
<nebojsa77> BILO STA SAMO RECI NESTO
<nebojsa77> MOZE I GUSLE
<nebojsa77> ima li programera
<nebojsa77> ?
<Kostic> Каквих програмера?
<Kostic> Шта ти је потребно? Шта те мучи?
<nebojsa77> Java
<nebojsa77> Radim nesto za desktop i android aplikaciju
<nebojsa77> slab sam sa mrezama
<Kostic> Хех, ја не радим Јаву нажалост. Штавише, огавна ми је.
<nebojsa77> u cemu si
<Kostic> Пајтон (python) и Го језик.
<Kostic> И доста скриптујем (bash) пошто радим како систем-администратор.
<nebojsa77> jbg nema podrsku za android
<nebojsa77> radio sam dugo c/c++
<nebojsa77> dosta toga sam i sad nastavio
<nebojsa77> android bez jave je mucenje
<Kostic> Мех. Андроид није еко-систем у који бих се упуштао
<Kostic> више бих се окренуо Јаваскрипту, HTML/CSS/PHP комбинацији
<Kostic> у Србији.
<nebojsa77> znam druze ali toga ima ko trave
<nebojsa77> imam neki posao slozen, zahteva svasta sa dosta njih saradjujem
<nebojsa77> cak i php html
<nebojsa77> narod naviko na windows
<nebojsa77> jel ga ovde ne placa
<ddungodung-> ;(
<ddungodung-> pratimo te
 * ddungodung- nece ti ni ti pomoci ni cigani ni lugonsi!;(
<ddungodung-> ko je gazda ti lili !?
<ddungodung-> ili lili:)
<ddungodung-> oprosti
<ddungodung-> ali me pojedinci interesuju
<ddungodung-> ja godinama bijem bitku sa zenama u crnom
<ddungodung-> a ovde ih je mnogo i na lugonsima
<ddungodung-> &/me dok nas ima dotlece da klima;(
 * ddungodung- pozdravite meku i medinu "jelenu" ;)
<ddungodung-> odo dodo
<Kostic> Овом лику је баш добро...
#ubuntu-rs 2015-09-29
<kiborge> jutro
<kiborge> moze li neko help ak je wake
<TildaTurn> uvek pitaš. ako je neko wake i ume help = biće
<TildaTurn> :)
<kiborge> kul
<kiborge> muci me stari lap,i rmp ,read sam negde da treba da prvo konvert pa da ga debujem,ako bih neko mogao link ka nekom beginer tutorijalu za to ,namestam sound driver vec 29 sati
<kiborge> nemam vise ni dsa
<kiborge> anybody
<TildaTurn> sad baš odgledah film the Machine
<kiborge> i ja sam nekada gledao filmove
<kiborge> hoc bi t nest od hel p
<kiborge> oki laku noc
#ubuntu-rs 2016-10-05
<mikisid> pozdrav ljudi nadam se da će me ovde neko razumeti :D
<mikisid> treba mi pomoć
<mikisid> da li neko koristi Gitter.im na Ubuntu 16.04 sa Unityjem???
<mikisid> imam problem kada hoću da ugasim aplikaciju ona je i dalje upaljena u pozadini ali nema nikakvo obaveštenje o tome, pa svaki put kada je koristim ona se iznova pali tako da imam više aplikacija u pozadini otvorene pa moram ručno da ih gasim, da li postoji neka vrsta System Try ikonice za ovu aplikaciju pa da je mogu koristiti kao sav normalan svet a ne da se gomila jedna na drugu...?
<mikisid> unapred hvala :D
<mikisid> slično je i sa HexChat ali on se ne gomila u pozadini ali dobro bi mi došlo kada kliknem na iksić da se ne ugasi nego da samo ode u onaj bar pored na Unityju, tj da stalno radi u pozadini...
<mikisid> ima li Unity uopšte neki Systry? :D
<mikisid> neko prisutan ovde? ili niko ne koristi Unity :D :D :D
<nikolam> evo ja bas instalirao komsinici sa junitijem ubuntu lts
<nikolam> ali da, nisam koristio do sad iz principa :)
<nikolam> Sad kad je Amazon iskljucen podrazumevano, postavljam ga
<nikolam> I sad bih na primer da mi je prijavni ekran na srpskom a ne na engleskom iako je instaliran sa engleskim
<nikolam> Radi li uopste juniti na srpskom.. ?
<mikisid> iskreno nemam pojma, mnogo stvari mi nedostaje u Unity-ju... navikao sam na systray ali ovde mnogo toga ne radi kako treba, tj kako sam ja navikao... :(
<nikolam> ja sam na xubuntu on 2006, pa posle debakla sa privatnoscu, njega sam gurao svuda a i jer ima malu zahtevnost a radi sasvim ok
<nikolam> Al rekoh da promenim malo na glavni tok za instalaciju za plebs
<nikolam> Trenutno besnim sto je spisak aplikacija zakopan
<nikolam> I sto instaler ne prikazuje licence pre instalacije
<nikolam> Al ko hoce da menja, treba da doprinosi.. stara stvar..
<nikolam> Da li je moguce da Juniti uopste ne posotji na srpskom?
<nikolam> postoji
<nikolam> izabarao sam srpski i dodao i latinicu i cirilicu ali su zasenceni i ne mogu da ih postavim za podrazumevane
<nikolam> Na "Language Support" trebam da posle instalacije jezika da misem _prevucem_ jezik da bi se nalazio gore, iznad Engleskog, da bi mogao da s ekoristi u sistemu
<nikolam> I onda ima srpskog :)
<nikolam> i sad nemam ni jedne fascikle s podacima nigde posle preimenovanja...
#ubuntu-rs 2016-10-08
<vuk> Pozdrav svima, ima li koga, pocetnik sam sa ubuntu, a treba mi pomoc?
<NZT> vuk: reci kakva ti je pomoc potrebna
<vuk> imam problem sa zvukom, sve je radilo kako treba i odjednom je pocelo da bruiji i da susti, nije hardwarski problem to sam siguran, zvuk se cuje ali ima bas velike smetnje
<vuk> namestio, hvala u svakom slucaju :D
#ubuntu-rs 2016-10-09
<vuk> ima li koga? opet imam problem xD
<gorki> dobro vece
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-02
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7ZYs9Xnmxo
<milobit-kajda> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-kajda> ostariosam i omatorio Pamat i oci i mozak me izdaje
<milobit-kajda> samo jos pamcenje me ne izdaje
<milobit-kajda> prokleto! Sve ko da je juce bilo!
<milobit-kajda> secam se
<milobit-kajda> ko malo dete pa napred do sudjenog dana
<milobit-kajda> se nadam ce me mozak da sluzu,)
 * milobit-kajda naravno pamet nece;(
<milobit-kajda> to je prvo sto me izdade
<mina-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<mina-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<mina-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhy3tC2t84M
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-05
<Masina> pomoz bog ljudi :)
 * Masina jos me zovu Masina-kobila-Uzi ;)
<Masina> samo za Atlantic777 ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8&index=33&list=RDVhCALxDecD8
<Masina> nosim kanice i kabanice;(
<Masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-1xxowauiM
<Masina> opa kod mene malo veselo;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a6cjH6bsls
<Masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a6cjH6bsls
<Masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a6cjH6bsls
<Masina> haha:)
<Masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a6cjH6bsls
<Masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<Masina> ;)
<Masina> odo dodo
<Masina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0&feature=youtu.be
#ubuntu-rs 2019-10-02
<COCICKA_kapo4e> тут вообще есть живые люди?
